# منتديات القانون الجنائي Criminal Law Forum > القوانين الحديثة في الدول العربية > قوانين الكويت >  قانون هيئة أسواق المال الكويتية

## لارين

قانون هيئة أسواق المال الكويتية 


Capital Markets Authority of Kuwait 
(CMAK) Law 


  أ

جدول المحتويات المختصر 
الفصل األول - التعريفات_________________________________________  __________ _____1 
الفصل الثاني - هيئة سوق المال_____________________________________________  ______3 
الفصل الثالث - بورصات األوراق المالية___________________________________________  ____8 
الفصل الرابع - وكالة المقاصة___________________________________________  __________11 
الفصل الخامس - أنشطة األوراق المالية المنظمة_________________________________________11 
الفصل السادس - مراجعة حسابات االشخاص المرخص لهم _________________________________11 
الفصل السابع – عمليات االستحواذ وحماية حقوق األقلية _________________________________11 
الفصل الثامن – أنظمة االستثمار الجماعي___________________________________________  __18 
الفصل التاسع - نشرة االكتتاب لألوراق المالية الصادرة عن الشركات ___________________________11 
الفصل العاشر – اإلفصاح عن المصالح___________________________________________  ____13 
الفصل الحادي عشر – العقوبات والجزاءات التأديبية_______________________________________12 
أوال ا - االختصاص واإلجراءات 12 
ثانيا - الجرائم والعقوبات 11 
ثالثا - المخالفات والتأديب 33 
رابعا ا - تسوية المنازعات بالتحكيم 33 
الفصل الثاني عشر – أحكام عامة______________________________________________  _____33 
الفصل الثالث عشر – أحكام انتقالية__________________________________________  _______33 
  ب

جدول المحتويات 
الفصل األول - التعريفات 1 
 1 )1( مادة
الفصل الثاني - هيئة سوق المال 3 
 3 )2( مادة
 3 )3( مادة
 3 )4( مادة
 4 )5( مادة
 4 )6( مادة
 4 )7( مادة
 5 )8( مادة
 5 )9( مادة
 5 )11( مادة
 5 )11( مادة
 5 )12( مادة
 5 )13( مادة
 5 )14( مادة
 6 )15( مادة
 6 )16( مادة
 6 )17( مادة
 6 )18( مادة
 6 )19( مادة
 6 )21( مادة
 6 )21( مادة
 7 (22( مادة
 7 )23( مادة
 7 )24( مادة
 7 )25( مادة
 7 )26( مادة
 7 )27( مادة
 7 )28( مادة
 7 )29( مادة
 8 )31( مادة
الفصل الثالث - بورصات األوراق المالية 8 
 8 )31( مادة
 8 )32( مادة
 8 )33( مادة
 9 )34( مادة
 9 )35( مادة
 9 )36( مادة
 11 )37( مادة
 11 )38( مادة
 11 )39( مادة
 11 )41( مادة
 11 )41( مادة
 11 )42( مادة
 11 )43( مادة
 11 )44( مادة
 12 )45( مادة
 12 )46( مادة
 12 )47( مادة
الفصل الرابع - وكالة المقاصة 11 
 12 )48( مادة
 12 )49( مادة
 13 )51( مادة
 13 )51( مادة
 13 )52( مادة
 13 )53( مادة
 13 )54( مادة
 14 )55( مادة
 14 (56( مادة
 14 )57( مادة
 14 )58( مادة
 14 )59( مادة
 14 )61( مادة ج

 15 )61( مادة
 15 )62( مادة
الفصل الخامس - أنشطة األوراق المالية المنظمة 11 
 15 )63( مادة
 15 )64( مادة
 15 )65( مادة
 15 )66( مادة
 16 )67( مادة
الفصل السادس - مراجعة حساابات االشاخاص المارخص 
لهم 11 
 16 )68( مادة
 17 )69( مادة
 17 )71( مادة
الفصااال الساااابع - عملياااات االساااتحواذ وحماياااة حقاااوق 
األقلية 11 
 17 )71( مادة
 17 )72( مادة
 18 )73( مادة
 18 )74( مادة
 18 )75( مادة
الفصل الثامن – أنظمة االستثمار الجماعي 18 
 18 )76( مادة
 19 )77( مادة
 19 )78( مادة
 19 )79( مادة
 19 )81( مادة
 19 )81( مادة
 21 )82( مادة
 21 )83( مادة
 21 )84( مادة
 21 )85( مادة
 21 )86( مادة
 21 )87( مادة
 21 )88( مادة
 21 )89( مادة
 21 )91( مادة
 21 )91( مادة
الفصل التاسع - نشرة االكتتاب لاألوراق المالياة الصاادرة 
عن الشركات 11 
 21 )92( مادة
 21 )93( مادة
 21 )94( مادة
 22 )95( مادة
 22 )96( مادة
 22 )97( مادة
 22 )98( مادة
 22 )99( مادة
الفصل العاشر – اإلفصاح عن المصالح 13 
 23 )111( مادة
 23 )111( مادة
 23 )112( مادة
 23 )113( مادة
 23 )114( مادة
 24 )115( مادة
 24 )116( مادة
 24 )117( مادة
الفصاال الحااادي عشاار – العقوبااات و الجاازاءات التأديبيااة
 12 
أوال ا - االختصاص واإلجراءات 12 
 24 )118( مادة
 25 )119( مادة
 25 )111( مادة
 25 )111( مادة
 26 )112( مادة د

 26 )113( مادة
 26 )114( مادة
 26 )115( مادة
 26 )116( مادة
ثانيا - الجرائم والعقوبات 11 
 27 )117( مادة
 27 )118( مادة
 27 )119( مادة
 27 )121( مادة
 27 )121( مادة
 28 )122( مادة
 28 )123( مادة
 28 )124( مادة
 28 )125( مادة
 28 )126( مادة
 29 )127( مادة
 29 )128( مادة
 29 )129( مادة
 29 )131( مادة
 29 )131( مادة
 29 )132( مادة
 31 )133( مادة
 31 )134( مادة
 31 )135( مادة
 31 )136( مادة
 31 )137( مادة
ثالثا - المخالفات والتأديب 33 
 31 )138( مادة
 31 )139( مادة
 31 )141( مادة
 31 )141( مادة
 31 )142( مادة
 31 )143( مادة
 31 )144( مادة
 32 )145( مادة
 32 )146( مادة
 32 )147( مادة
رابعا ا - تسوية المنازعات بالتحكيم 33 
 33 )148( مادة
الفصل الثاني عشر – أحكام عامة 33 
 33 )149( مادة
 33 )151( مادة
الفصل الثالث عشر – أحكام انتقالية 33 
 33 )151( مادة
 33 )152( مادة
 33 )153( مادة
 33 )154( مادة
 34 )155( مادة
 34 )156( مادة
 34 )157( مادة
 34 )158( مادة
 34 )159( مادة
 35 )161( مادة
 35 )161( مادة
 35 )162( مادة
 35 )163( مادة
 35 )164( مادة
 35 )165( مادة


 1 

الفصل األول 
التعريفات 
مادة )1( 
يقصد بالكلمات والعبارات التالية حيثما وردت في 
القانون المعاني المحددة أدناه: 
 الوزير المختص: وزير التجارة والصناعة. 
 الهيئة: هيئة أسو اق المال. 
 المجلس: مجلس مفوضي الهيئة. 
 البورصة: بورصة األوراق المالية أو أسو اق األوراق 
المالية. 
 أعضاء البورصة: هي الشركات والصناديق المدرجة 
في البورصة والوسطاء. 
 وكالة مقاصة: الجهة التي تقوم بالتقاص وتسوية 
تداوالت االوراق المالية وعملية االيداع المركزي 
لألوراق المالية. 
 شخص: شخص طبيعي أو اعتباري. 
 

مصدر: شخص اعتباري يحق له اصدار اوراق 
مالية. 
 شركة مدرجة: شركة مساهمة مدرجة في البورصة. 
 ورقة مالية: أي صك أياً كان شكله القانوني يثبت 
حصة في عملية تمويلية قابلة للتداول بترخيص من 
الهيئة مثل: 
 أ. االسهم الصادرة او المقترح اصدارها في رأسمال 
شركة. 
 ب. اي أداة تنشئ او تقر مديونية تم او سيتم 
إصدارها بواسطة شركة. 
 ج. القروض والسندات واألدوات االخرى القابلة 
للتحويل الى أسهم في رأسمال شركة. 
 د. جميع أدوات الدين العام القابلة للتداول والصادرة 
عن الهيئات الحكومية المختلفة أو الهيئات 
والمؤسسات العامة. 
 ه. أي حق أو خيار أو مشتقات تتعلق بأي من 
االوراق المالية. 
 و. الوحدات في نظام استثمار جماعي. 
 ز. و ال تعد اوراقا مالية االوراق التجارية مثل 
الشيكات والكمبياالت والسندات ألمر وكذلك 
االعتمادات المستندية والحوالت النقدية واالدوات 
التي تتداولها البنوك حصرا فيما بينها وبوالص 
التأمين والحقوق المترتبة في صناديق التقاعد 
للمنتفعين. 
 وسيط: شخص يزاول اعمال شراء وبيع األوراق 
المالية لحساب الغير مقابل عمولة. 
 متداول: شخص يزاول مهنة شراء وبيع االوراق 
المالية لحسابه الخاص. 
 مدير محفظة االستثمار: الشخص الذي توكل اليه 
مهمة إدارة المحافظ االستثمارية بالنيابة عن العمالء 
أو لصالح الشركة التي يعمل بها. 
 مستشار استثمار: شخص اعتباري، يقوم بتقديم 
االستشارات االستثمارية المتعلقة باألوراق المالية 
مقابل عمولة. 
 نظام استثمار جماعي: كيان يعمل في مجال توظيف 
اموال المستثمرين فيه بمختلف أدوات االستثمار. 2 

 أمين االستثمار أو أمين الحفظ: شخص اعتباري 
مرخص له من الهيئة لمزاولة نشاط حفظ االصول 
المكونة ألنظمة االستثمار الجماعي وفقا ألحكام هذا 
القانون ولوائحه. 
 وكيل اكتتاب: الشخص الذي يعرض او يبيع أوراقا 
مالية لصالح مصدرها او حليفه أو يحصل على 
أوراق مالية من المصدر او حليفه بغرض اعادة 
التسويق. 
 المطلع: أي شخص اطلع بحكم موقعه على 
معلومات او بيانات ذات اثر جوهري عن شركة 
مدرجة لم تكن متاحة للجمهور. 
 االكتتاب العام: عملية الدعوة الموجهة للجمهور 
لالكتتاب باألوراق المالية عن طريق وسائل النشر 
المختلفة. 
 االكتتاب الخاص: هو دعوة موجهة الى فئة معينة او 
اشخاص معينين لالكتتاب في أسهم شركة مساهمة 
مقفلة او عند ز يادة رأس مال شركة قائمة وفقا 
للشروط والمتطلبات التي تحددها الهيئة. 
 الحليف: الشخص الذي يتبع شخصا آخر أو 
اشخاصا آخرين أو يخضع لسلطتهم. 
 المحكمة المختصة: المحكمة المنصوص عليها في 
هذا القانون. 
 السيطرة الفعلية: كل وضع أو اتفاق او ملكية السهم 
أو حصص أياً كانت نسبتها تؤدي الى التحكم في 
تعيين أغلبية أعضاء مجلس االدارة أو في القرارات 
الصادرة منه أو من الجمعيات العامة للشركة 
المعنية. 
 صانع السوق: الشخص الذي يضمن توفير قوى 
العرض والطلب على ورقة مالية أو اكثر طبقا 
للضوابط التي تضعها الهيئة. 
 عقود الخيار: عقد أو اتفاق يعطي شخصا ما الحق، 
وليس االلتزام، بشراء أو بيع ورقة مالية أو مجموعة 
من االوراق المالية أو مؤشر في االوراق المالية 
لشخص آخر، ولكن هذا الحق ال يحمل حق تملك 
األوراق المالية. 
 عرض البيع: رغبة التنازل عن ملكية ورقة مالية 
مدرجة في السوق ومن خالله مقابل قيمة نقدية. 
 عرض الشراء: رغبة تملك ورقة مالية مدرجة في 
السوق ومن خالله مقابل قيمة نقدية. 
 شخص ذو عالقة: هو فرد يشغل مركز عضو في 
مجلس االدارة أو االدارة التنفيذية أو اإلشرافية لوسيط 
او مستشار استثمار، أو يعمل كمدير أو يشغل 
وظيفة إشرافية لدى الجهات المذكور ة اعاله أو يعمل 
كموظف لدى أو ممثل ألي من تلك الجهات يقوم 
بالتعامل مع العامة أو لديه حرية التصرف في 
األوراق المالية أو األموال، كجزء من عمله لدى 
الجهة المرخصة للعمل في مجال األوراق المالية. 
 السوق الثانوية: هو السوق الذي تجري فيه عمليات 
بيع وشراء األوراق المالية ونقل ملكيتها بموجب 
اللوائح واألنظمة والقوانين التي تحكمها. 
 السوق الرئيسي: هو ذلك الجزء من السوق الثانوي 
الذي تدرج فيه الشركات التي ينطبق عليها معايير 
محددة تضعها السوق. 3 

 السوق الموازي: هو ذلك الجزء من السوق الثانوي 
الذي تدرج فيه الشركات التي ينطبق عليها معايير 
أدنى تضعها السوق. 
الفصل الثاني 
هيئة سوق المال 
مادة )2( 
تنشأ هيئة مستقلة تتمتع بالشخصية االعتبارية يشرف 
عليها وزير التجارة والصناعة، تسمى )هيئة أسو اق 
المال(. 
مادة )3( 
تهدف الهيئة الى ما يلي: 
1. تنظيم نشاط االوراق المالية بما يتسم بالعدالة 
والتنافسية والشفافية. 
2. توعية الجمهور بنشاط األوراق المالية والمنافع 
والمخاطر وااللتزامات المرتبطة باالستثمار في 
األوراق المالية وتشجيع تنميته. 
3. توفير حماية المتعاملين في نشاط االوراق المالية. 
4. تقليل األخطار النمطية المتوقع حدوثها في نشاط 
االوراق المالية. 
5. تطبيق سياسة االفصاح الكامل بما يحقق العدالة 
والشفافية ويمنع تعارض المصالح واستغالل 
المعلومات الداخلية. 
6. العمل على ضمان االلتزام بالقوانين واللوائح ذات 
العالقة بنشاط االوراق المالية. 
مادة )4( 
يختص مجلس مفوضي الهيئة بما يلي: 
1. إصدار اللوائح والتعليمات الالزمة لتنفيذ القانو ن كما 
تعمل على القيام بإصدار التوصيات والدراسات 
الالزمة لتطوير القوانين التي تساعد على تحقيق 
اهدافها. 
2. مع مراعاة أحكام المادة )33( من هذا القانون يصدر 
المجلس التراخيص لبورصات االوراق المالية 
واالنشطة ذات الصلة ومراقبة نشاطها. 
3. إصدار التراخيص لعضوية بورصات االوراق المالية، 
والتراخيص للعاملين بها، وكل من يعمل في ادارة 
نشاط االوراق المالية، ومنها شركات ادارة االصول 
وصناديق االستثمار وشركات الوساطة المالية 
وشركات حفظ االوراق المالية وامانة االستثمار 
ومؤسسات الخدمات االستشارية وغيرها. 
4. تنظيم الترويج لصناديق االستثمار وغيرها من انظمة 
استثمار الجماعي. 
5. تنظيم االكتتاب العام والخاص لألوراق المالية 
الكويتية وغير الكويتية واالشراف والرقابة عليه. 
6. تنظيم عمليات االستحواذ واالندماج واالشراف والرقابة 
عليها. 
7. وضع قواعد الرقابة والتنظيم الذاتي في نشاط االوراق 
المالية. 
8. الموافقة على كافة القواعد والضوابط التي تضعها 
ادارة البورصة لمباشرة اعمالها واعتمادها. 4 

9. وضع قواعد االلتزام بأخالقيات المهنة والكفاءة 
والنزاهة لدى االشخاص المرخص لهم واعتمادها. 
11. توفير النظم المالئمة لحماية المتعاملين والعمل على 
الحد من الممارسات غير المالئمة وغير القانونية 
وغير العادلة في نشاط االوراق المالية. 
11. التعاون مع الهيئات الرقابية والمؤسسات االجنبية 
المثيلة في ما يتصل بالتنظيم والتنسيق والمشاركة 
باألنشطة المشتركة. 
12. القيام بكافة المهام واالختصاصات الموكلة إليه في 
هذا القانون او أي قانون آخر بهدف تالفي اضطراب 
السوق. 
13. إصدار جميع القرارات التي تدخل في اختصاص 
الهيئة والالزمة لتنفيذ احكام هذا القانون والئحته 
التنفيذية وله ان يفو ض في بعض هذه 
االختصاصات. 
14. وضع القواعد الخاصة والنظم واإلجراءات التي 
يتطلبها نشاط كل شخص يعمل وفق أحكام الشريعة 
اإلسالمية. 
مادة )5( 
 تقوم الهيئة بما يلي: 
1. رفع الدعاو ي المدنية والتجارية المتعلقة بمخالفة احكام 
هذا القانون واللوائح الصادرة بموجب او تلك التي 
تكون للهيئة مصلحة فيها. 
2. تلقي الشكاو ي المقدمة بشأن المخالفات والجرائم 
المنصوص عليها في هذا القانون، والتحقيق اإلداري 
فيها واحالتها الى مجلس التأديب اذا قدرت ذلك. 
3. القيام بجميع االجراءات التي من شأنها ان تؤدي الى 
الكشف عن الجرائم المنصوص عليها في هذا القانون 
و احالة الشكاوي الجنائية الى النيابة العامة في كل 
واقعة يشتبه في كونها جريمة سواء وقعت في مواجهة 
الهيئة او المتعاملين في نشاط االوراق المالية. 
4. إجراء التفتيش ومراقبة نشاط االشخاص المرخص لهم 
بموجب هذا القانون. 
5. شراء وحيازة والتصرف في الممتلكات أيا كان وصفها 
والقيام بكافة اشكال التصرفات القانونية. 
6. طباعة ونشر المواد ذات الصلة بنشاط األوراق 
المالية. 
7. للهيئة فرض الرسوم وتحصيل الغرامات في حدود 
تطبيق هذا القانون. و لها القيام بكافة األمور الالزمة 
التي تمكنها من أداء مهامها وتحقيق أهدافها المبينة 
بهذا القانون. 
مادة )6( 
يتولى إدارة الهيئة مجلس يسمى مجلس مفوضي هيئة 
أسو اق المال يتكون من خمسة مفوضين متفرغين يصدر 
بتسميتهم مرسوم بناء على ترشيح الوزير المختص. 
ويحدد المرسوم من بين االعضاء رئيسا ونائبا للرئيس. 
مادة )7( 
يشترط في المفوض أن يكون شخصا طبيعيا كويتيا 
من ذوي النزاهة، ومن أصحاب الخبرة أو التخصص في 
المجاالت ذات الصلة بعمل الهيئة و أال يكون قد صدر 
ضده حكم نهائي بشهر االفالس أو بعقوبة مقيدة للحرية 
في جناية أو جريمة مخلة بالشرف أو األمانة. 5 

مادة )8( 
يمثل الرئيس الهيئة أمام الغير و أمام القضاء. ويتولى 
عمل المدير التنفيذي وينفذ قرارات الهيئة كما يتولى 
اإلشراف على كافة األجهزة الفنية واإلدارية التابعة لها، 
ويمارس اختصاصاته وفق القوانين واللوائح والقرارات التي 
يقرها مجلس المفوضين ويكون مسئوال مع بقية المفوضين 
عن إدارة الهيئة وله أن يفوض بعض اختصاصاته 
االدارية الى أحد المفوضين أو إلى وحدة إدارية بالهيئة. 
مادة )9( 
إذا غاب الرئيس أو شغر منصبه، ولم يكن نائب 
الرئيس قادرا على اداء مهامه ألي سبب كان، فإن على 
المجلس ان يجتمع خالل أسبوعين ويكلف من يقوم 
بأعمال رئيس المجلس بالوكالة. 
مادة )11( 
مدة عضوية المفوض خمس سنوات قابلة للتجديد لمدة 
واحدة باستثناء أعضاء المجلس األول فإنه يجدد لثالثة 
منهم فقط لمدة ثالثة. ويشغر مقعد المفوض بالوفاة أو 
العجز أو االستقالة، كما يفقد المفوض صفته ويصبح 
مكانه شاغرا في األحوال اآلتية: 
 أ. إذا صدر حكم نهائي بإفالسه. 
 ب. إذا تمت إدانته بحكم نهائي في جريمة ماسة 
بالشرف أو األمانة. 
 ج. إذا تغيب عن حضور ثالثة اجتماعات متتالية 
أو 6 اجتماعات غير متتالية دون عذر مقبول 
من مجلس المفوضين. 
 د. إذا أخل بأحكام المادة )27( أو أحكام المادة 
)31( من هذا القانون. 
 ه. إذا خالف عمدا ميثاق الشرف الذي يضعه 
مجلس المفوضين في أول تشكيل له بحيث يحدد 
بموجبه قواعد سلوك وأخالقيات المفوضين 
أعضاء الهيئة. 
مادة )11( 
يحدد بمرسوم مرتبات و مكافآت الرئيس ونائبه وباقي 
المفوضين وأي بدالت أو مزايا تصرف من أموال الهيئة. 
وذلك بناء على اقتراح الوزير المختص وموافقة مجلس 
الوزراء. 
مادة )12( 
يجتمع مجلس المفوضين ثمان مرات على األقل في 
السنة بناء على دعوة من الرئيس أو بناء على طلب اثنين 
على األقل من المفوضين. 
مادة )13( 
يكوووون اجتمووواع مجلوووس المفوضوووين صوووحيحا إذا حضوووره 
أغلبيووووة المفوضووووين علووووى أن يكووووون موووون بيوووونهم الوووورئيس أو 
نائبه، باستثناء االجتماع المنصوص عليه فوي الموادة )9(. 
وتصدر قرارات المجلس بأغلبية أصوات أعضائه. 
مادة )14( 
يجوز للمجلس أن ينشئ لجانا استشارية دائمة أو 
مؤقتة، وأن يعهد إليها بدراسة موضوع معين من 
اختصاصاته المحددة في هذا القانون وله أن يستعين في 
عمل اللجان بخبراء من خارج الهيئة. 6 

مادة )15( 
تنظم في الهيئة لجنة لتلقي الشكاوى والتظلمات يجوز 
لكل ذي مصلحة أن يتقدم بالشكوى إليها من أي خطأ 
يقوم به أحد األشخاص المرخص لهم، كما تتلقى 
التظلمات من القرارات التي تصدرها الهيئة. وتنص 
الالئحة التنفيذية على المواعيد واالجراءات وقواعد عمل 
اللجنة وقواعد ج ارءات الطعن على ق ار ارتها أمام 

وا
المحكمة المختصة. 
مادة )16( 
مع مراعاة حكم المادة الثانية من المرسوم األميري رقم 
12 لسنة 1961 بقانون تنظيم ادارة الفتوى والتشريع. 
يكون للهيئة إدارة قانونية تتبع رئيس الهيئة تتولى مباشرة 
جميع القضايا والحضور أمام جميع المحاكم وهيئات 
 ج ارء التحقيقات، كما 
التحكيم أو إبداء ال أري القانوني وا
تتولى إعداد المشروعات واالقتراحات للقوانين واللوائح 
والقرارات المتصلة بنظام السوق. 
مادة )17( 
يضع مجلس الهيئة اللوائح اإلدارية والمالية لشؤون 
الموظفين في الهيئة دون التقيد بالقواعد المقررة للموظفين 
المدنيين في قانون الخدمة المدنية ونظامه على أن يسري 
هذا القانون األخير ونظامه فيما لم يرد بشأنه نص 
خاص. 
ويكووووون لوووورئيس مجلووووس مفوضووووي الهيئووووة اختصاصووووات 
الوزير وديوان الخدمة المدنية فيما يتعلق بموظفي الهيئة. 
مادة )18( 
يكون للهيئة ميزانية مستقلة تعد وفقا للقواعد التي 
تحددها الالئحة التنفيذية وتبدأ السنة المالية في األول من 
أبريل وتنتهي في نهاية مارس من كل عام. 
وتبين الالئحة التنفيذية والقواعد واالجراءات المالية 
للتصرف في أموالها والدفاتر التي تمسكها لضبط عملياتها 
وكيفية مراقبة حساباتها، واستثناء من حكم هذه المادة تبدأ 
السنة المالية األولى للهيئة من تاريخ العمل بهذا القانون 
وتنتهي في 31 مارس من العام التالي. 
مادة )19( 
تتكون الموارد المالية للهيئة من أموال الرسوم التي 
يقر ر هذا القانون ولوائحه تحصيلها لحساب الهيئة، أو أي 
موارد أخر ى تتحصل من ممارسة نشاطها أو توظيف 
إحتياطياتها. 
مادة )21( 
تعد أي أموال مستحقة للهيئة على الغير أمواال عامة 
وتتمتع بالمعاملة نفسها التي تتمتع بها الديون المستحقة 
للخزانة العامة، ويتم تحصيلها طبقا إلجراءات تحصيل 
الديون المستحقة للخزانة العامة. 
مادة )21( 
على الهيئة أن تكون من فوائضها السنوية احتياطيات 
نقدية تضمن لها استقرارا ماليا على المدى الطويل. ويحدد 
مجلس المفوضين بقرار منه طبيعة هذه االحتياطيات 
ومقدارها فإذا وصلت هذه االحتياطيات إلى المقدار 
المحدد يحول الفائض إلى الخزانة العامة للدولة. 7 

مادة )22) 
تلتزم الهيئة بإمساك دفاتر الحسابات والسجالت 
المالئمة والخاصة بإيراداتها ومصروفاتها وأصولها 
والتزاماتها وكل المعامالت الخاصة بالهيئة ويكون للهيئة 
مراقب حسابات مستقل أو أكثر. 
وتضع الهيئة القواعد والشروط الواجب توافرها في 
مراقبي الحسابات للقيد بالسجل الخاص بذلك لدى الهيئة. 
مادة )23( 
مع عدم اإلخالل بالرقابة الالحقة لديوان المحاسبة 
على الهيئة، ال تخضع الهيئة للرقابة المسبقة لديوان 
المحاسبة وال ألحكام قانون المناقصات العامة رقم 37 
لسنة 1964م وتعديالته. 
مادة )24( 
يحظر على الهيئة القيام بأي عمل تجاري، كما ال 
يجوز لها إقراض األموال أو إصدار األوراق المالية أو 
االستثمار فيها. 
مادة )25( 
تقدم الهيئة للوزير المختص تقريرا سنويا يرفع إلى 
مجلس الوزراء خالل 121 يوما من نهاية كل سنة مالية 
حول أنشطتها وأعمالها خالل السنة المنقضية على أن 
يشتمل على حسابات الهيئة وتقرير مراقب الحسابات. 
مادة )26( 
ال يجوز ألي شخص مدعو إلى اجتماع في مجال 
اختصاص الهيئة، وكانت له في الموضوع المطروح 
للبحث مصلحة مباشرة أو غير مباشرة، أن يشارك في 
بحثه أو إبداء رأي فيه أو التصويت عليه ويجب عليه أن 
يفصح عن هذه المصلحة في بداية االجتماع وأن يترك 
االجتماع قبل البدء بمناقشة الموضوع. 
مادة )27( 
يحظر على المفوضين والموظفين اثناء توليه العمل 
في الهيئة القيام بأي عمل تجاري عن نفسه أو بصفته 
وكيال أو وليا أو وصيا، كما ال يجوز له ممارسة أي 
وظيفة أو مهنة أو عمل آخر في القطاع العام أو 
الخاص، أو تقديم أي خدمات أو استشارات بشكل مباشر 
أو غير مباشر أو المشاركة في عضوية مجلس ادارة اي 
جهة تخضع لر قابة الهيئة أو اي جهة ذات صلة بها. 
مادة )28( 
يلتزم كل عضو من أعضاء مجلس مفوضي الهيئة 
والموظفين بالتصريح خطيا لدى الهيئة فور استالم مهامه 
عن األوراق المالية المدرجة في سوق الكويت لألوراق 
المالية التي يملكها وزوجه وأوالده القصر كما يلتزم 
باإلفصاح خطيا عن أي تغيير يطرأ على ذلك وفقا للنظام 
الذي يضعه مجلس المفوضين. 
مادة )29( 
يجب على أي مفوض أو موظف أو أي شخص يعمل 
في لجان الهيئة أو معها بمقابل أو دون مقابل، أن يحافظ 
على سرية المعلومات التي وصلت إليه بحكم مركزه هذا، 
وأن يحافظ على ما تحت يده من مستندات فال يطلع 
عليها سوى المختصين بالهيئة، ما لم يقض هذا القانون 
أو أي قانون آخر أو أن يصدر حكم أو أمر من جهة 8 

قضائية يلزمه باإلفصاح أو تقديم أي معلومات أو 
مستندات حصل عليها بحكم مركزه هذا. 
مادة )31( 
يكون لموظفي الهيئة الذين يصدر بتحديدهم قرار من 
الوزير المختص صفة الضبطية القضائية في إثبات 
الجرائم التي تقع بالمخالفة ألحكام هذا القانون والقرارات 
الصادرة تنفيذا له، لهم في سبيل ذلك االطالع على 
السجالت والدفاتر والمستندات والبيانات في مقر الشركات 
العاملة في مجال األوراق المالية أو في مقر أسواق 
األوراق المالية أو أي جهة أخرى توجد بها. 
وعلى المسؤولين في الجهات المشار اليها في الفقرة 
السابقة أن يقدموا إلى هؤالء الموظفين المذكورين البيانات 
والمستندات التي يطلبونها لهذا الغرض. 
الفصل الثالث 
بورصات األوراق المالية 
مادة )31( 
يقصد ببورصة أوراق مالية السوق المخصص للتوفيق 
بين عرو ض البيع وطلبات الشراء في األوراق المالية 
ويتبع االجراءات الخاصة بالتداول ويؤدي الوظائف 
المعتاد أداؤها من قبل األسواق المالية. 
مادة )32( 
ال يجوز ألي شخص تأسيس أو تشغيل أو المساعدة 
على تأسيس أو تشغيل بورصة لألوراق المالية إال بعد 
الحصول على ترخيص بموجب هذا القانون ووفقا للنظم 
واللوائح التي تعتمدها الهيئة، وتختص الهيئة دون غيرها 
بإصدار هذا الترخيص وينشر في الجريدة الرسمية. 
مادة )33( 
ال يجوز منح ترخيص بورصة إال لشركة مساهمة 
يحدد رأسمالها بقرار من مجلس المفوضين، ويكون 
نشاطها مقصورا على تشغيل بورصة األوراق المالية على 
أن تخصص أسهمها على النحو التالي: 
51 .1% تطرح في المزاد العلني بين الشركات 
المسجلة في سوق الكويت لألوراق المالية توزع 
على شرائح مقدار كل منها 5% ويرسى المزاد 
على من يقدم أعلى سعر للسهم فوق قيمته 
االسمية مضافا إليها مصاريف تأسيس - إذا 
وجدت. 
51 .2% من األسهم تخصص لالكتتاب العام 
لجميع المواطنين. 
3. تحويل الزيادة الناتجة عن بيع األسهم وفقا 
ألحكام البند رقم )1( من هذه المادة إلى 
االحتياطي العام للدولة. 
4. تتولى هيئة المفوضين المكلفة بتأسيس الشركة 
تحديد رأسمالها وتوزيع جميع األسهم المخصصة 
لالكتتاب العام بالتساوي بين جميع الكويتيين 
المسجلة أسماؤهم في الهيئة العامة للمعلومات 
المدنية في يوم االكتتاب ومن غير تخصيص 
لكسور األسهم، على أن يتم تسديد قيمة هذه 
االكتتابات من قبل المواطنين للدولة وفقا 
لإلجراءات وبالطريقة التي تحددها الهيئة، دون 9 

أي فوائد أو رسوم أو أي زيادة فوق سعر السهم 
في تاريخ االكتتاب، في موعد أقصاه اليوم الذي 
تنقضي في نهايته ستون يوما محسوبة بدءا من 
أول الشهر التالي للشهر الذي تولت فيه الهيئة 
دعوة المواطنين عن طريق وسائل اإلعالم 
الكويتية المقروءة والمسموعة والمرئية إلى تسديد 
قيمة االكتتابات المستحقة عليهم. 
5. تؤول إلى الدولة كسور األسهم غير المخصصة 
للمواطنين كما تؤول إليها اعتبارا من اليوم التالي 
النتهاء الموعد المحدد لتسديد المواطنين لقيمة 
هذه االكتتابات جميع األسهم التي لم يسدد فيها 
المواطنون قيمتها للدولة خالل ذلك الموعد ألي 
سبب من األسباب. 
6. ويجوز للدولة أن تطرح ما آل إليها من أسهم 
وفقا للبند السابق بالمزاد العلني في شرائح ال 
تجاوز أي منها 5% من أسهم الشركة. 
7. وفي جميع األحوال ال يجوز ألي شخص طبيعي 
أو اعتباري بغير طريق الميراث أن يمتلك أكثر 
من 5% من أسهم الشركة بطريقة مباشرة أو 
غير مباشرة. 
مادة )34( 
تحدد الالئحة التنفيذية للقانون االجراءات والقواعد 
والنظم التي يتعين على البورصة المرخص لها اتباعها 
لتداول ونقل ملكية األوراق المالية الكويتية غير المدرجة 
في البورصة. 
مادة )35( 
يشترط في عضو مجلس إدارة البورصة وكذلك 
لالستمرار في شغل هذا المنصب ما يلي: 
1. أال يكون قد سبق الحكم عليه في جريمة مخلة 
بالشرف أو األمانة. 
2. أال يكون قد أشهر إفالسه. 
3. أن يكون حسن السمعة. 
4. أن يكون لديه خبرة كافية في الشؤون المالية 
و االقتصادية و القانونية و فقا للقواعد والضوابط التي 
يصدر بها قرار من الهيئة. 
مادة )36( 
يدير البورصة مجلس إدارة يشكل على النحو التالي: 
رئيس ونائب للرئيس يحل محله عند غيابه وستة 
أعضاء يتم انتخابهم من الجمعية العمومية للشركة بعد 
موافقة مجلس مفوضي الهيئة. 
ويجب على رئيس البورصة أو من ينوب عنه اخطار 
مجلس المفوضين بأسماء المرشحين لعضوية مجلس ادارة 
البورصة قبل ثالثين يوما على االقل من التاريخ المقرر 
النعقاد الجمعية العمومية للشركة النتخاب اعضاء مجلس 
االدارة. 
ولمجلس المفوضين خالل خمسة عشر يوما من 
إخطاره أن يعترض بقرار مسبب على أي من هؤالء 
المرشحين لعدم توافر الشروط المطلوبة فيه. 
ويترتب على هذا االعتراض استبعاد المرشح لعضوية 
مجلس االدارة وال يجوز أن يعرض على الجمعية العامة 10 

للبورصة مرشح لم يخطر به مجلس المفوضين أو المرشح 
الذي اعترض عليه وفقا ألحكام هذه المادة. 
ولمجلس المفوضين ان يطلب من مجلس إدارة 
البورصة تنحية أي من االعضاء إذا فقد - أثناء توليه 
منصبه - أحد الشروط المنصوص عليها في هذه المادة 
او رأى أن في هذا االجراء الحفاظ على سالمة أموال 
 المتداولين أو الصالح العام للبورصة، ذا لم تتم التنحية 
وا
كان لمجلس المفوضين أن يصدر قرارا مسببا باستبعاد أي 
منهم من عمله ويؤشر بذلك في سجل الهيئة. 
مادة )37( 
يتولى رئيس البورصة عمل المدير التنفيذي، وذلك 
بتنفيذ قرارات البورصة، واإلشراف على كافة األجهزة الفنية 
واإلدارية ويمثل البورصة أمام القضاء، طبقاً لما يوضحه 
النظام القانوني للبورصة. 
مادة )38( 
يجب على البورصة ما يلي: 
1. أن تضمن وجود سوق أوراق مالية يتسم بالعدالة 
والشفافية والكفاءة. 
2. أن تضمن وجود إدارة واعية للمخاطر المتعلقة 
بأعمالها وعملياتها. 
3. أن تقدم المصلحة العامة المعللة في حال تعارضها 
مع مصلحة البورصة أو اعضائها أو مساهميها أو 
إدارتها. 
4. أن تلتزم بتقديم و تشغيل خدماتها وفق القواعد واللوائح 
التي تقررها الهيئة. 
5. أن تلتزم بتنظيم عملياتها ومعايير ممارساتها وسلوك 
أعضائها طبقا للقواعد والسياسات واالجراءات 
الخاصة بالبورصة. 
6. أن تلتزم بتنظيم عمليات ومعايير ممارسات الشركات 
المدرجة لديها وموظفيها طبقا للوائح المنظمة لذلك. 
7. أن تلتزم بتقديم خدماتها وفق أحدث التقنيات 
والتطبيقات واألنظمة اآللية بما يتوافق والمعايير 
الدولية المعتمدة من الهيئة أو تلك التي تقررها. 
8. أن تحافظ على سرية كل المعلومات الموجودة في 
حوزتها في ما يتعلق بأعضائها وعمالئها باستثناء ما 
يوجب عليها القانون أو اللوائح نشرها أو اإلفصاح 
عنها، وال يجوز لها أن تفصح عن هذه المعلومات 
اال للهيئة أو بأمر منها أو بأمر من القاضي. 
9. االلتزام بالتعليمات التي تصدرها الهيئة. 
مادة )39( 
تلتزم شركة البورصة بإخطار الهيئة على وجه 
السرعة بما يلي: 
1. إذا تبين لها أن أحد أعضائها غير قادر على 
االلتزام بأي من قواعد البورصة أو ضوابط الموارد 
المالية. 
2. إذا قدرت وجود عدم انتظام مالي أو أي أمر آخر 
يمكن أن يشير إلى عدم مالءة العضو أو عدم 
قدرته على الوفاء بالتزاماته. 
3. بأي إجراء تأديبي تتخذه ضد أي عضو أو عامل 
معه أو تابع له. 11 

مادة )41( 
لمجلس مفوضي الهيئة أن يطلب من البورصة أن 
تقوم بإعداد قواعد محددة في مجال عملها أو أن تقوم 
بتعديلها خالل مدة معينة. فإذا لم تلتزم البورصة بما جاء 
في الطلب أو في المهلة المحددة لها بالطلب جاز للهيئة 
أن تقوم نيابة عن البورصة بإعداد القواعد أو تعديلها مع 
إلزامها بالتكاليف. 
مادة )41( 
ال تسري أي قواعد صادرة عن البورصة أو أي تعديل 
عليها، سواء كان ذلك بسحبها أو استبدالها او تغييرها او 
االضافة اليها، ما لم يتم اعتمادها من قبل الهيئة. وعلى 
البورصة أن تقدم للهيئة األسباب واألهداف التي دعتها 
القتراح هذه القواعد او تعديلها، وأن تبين اآلثار المرجوة 
لها، وللهيئة أن تقرر بناء على ذلك موافقتها أو عدم 
موافقتها أو تعديلها وان تخطر البورصة بقرارها خالل مدة 
ال تجاوز ثالثة أشهر من تاريخ اإلخطار باالقتراح. 
مادة )42( 
تشكل بالبورصة لجنة تختص بالنظر في المخالفات 
التي يرتكبها أحد أعضائها وللجنة أن توقع الجزاءات 
التالية: 
1. اإلنذار. 
2. إصدار أمر للمخالف بالتوقف عن ارتكاب تلك 
المخالفة. 
3. إخضاع المخالف لمزيد من الرقابة. 
4. الوقف عن العمل أو مزاولة المهنة لمدة ال تجاوز 
سنة. 
5. فرض قيود على نشاط أو أنشطة المخالف. 
6. إلغاء المعامالت ذات العالقة بالمخالفة وما ترتب 
عليها من آثار إذا أمكن ذلك. 
7. وقف تداول ورقة مالية فترة زمنية محددة. 
مادة )43( 
على إدارة البورصة اخطار الهيئة بأي اجراء تأديبي 
تتخذه تجاه أي من أعضائها وبتفاصيل المخالفة التي 
ارتكبها واالجراءات التي اتخذتها والجزاء الذي تم توقيعه. 
وللهيئة بقرار منها أو بناء على تظلم يقدمه المتظلم 
خالل خمسة عشر يوما من تاريخ اخطاره كتابة بالقرار، 
احالة الموضوع الى مجلس التأديب ليتولى مراجعة 
االجراء التأديبي وفق نظام المراجعة المعتمد لديه، 
وللمجلس التأديبي ان يؤيد قرار البورصة او يعدله او 
يلغيه وذلك بقرار مسبب. 
مادة )44( 
في حاالت الكوارث واألزمات واالضطرابات التي 
يمكن ان تخلق آثا ارً بالغة الضرر في السوق وكذلك في 
ممارسة بعض المتداولين ايحاءات او اشارات مضللة، 
فللهيئة أوسع الصالحيات بإصدار التعليمات التي تهدف 
الى استعادة العدالة والشفافية والكفاءة للسوق ولها على 
وجه الخصوص اتخاذ أي من التدابير اآلتية: 
1. إيقاف التداول في البورصة، أو أي ورقة مالية مدرجة 
لفترة زمنية مؤقتة. 
2. إلغاء التداول لفترة زمنية محددة أو إلغاء الصفقات 
على سهم معين. 12 

3. إصدار قرارات لتصفية كل األرصدة أو جزء منها أو 
تخفيضها. 
4. تعديل أيام وساعات التداول. 
5. تعديل أو إيقاف أي من قواعد البورصة. 
مادة )45( 
في حالة عدم التزام البورصة بقرارات أو تعليمات 
الهيئة الصادرة بموجب سلطتها المقررة لها في المادة 
السابقة يجوز للهيئة اتخاذ ما ت اره مناسباً من اج ارء 
لتحقيق التداول المنتظم أو تصفية اي مركز يتعلق 
باألوراق المالية. 
مادة )46( 
يجوز للهيئة بموجب اخطار كتابي للبورصة الغاء 
الترخيص الممنوح لها اعتبا ارً من اليوم المحدد بق ارر 
الهيئة، وذلك في الحاالت التالية: 
1. إذا فقدت الشركة أحد الشروط التي أهلتها للحصول 
على الترخيص. 
2. إذا توقف العمل في البورصة لمدة تزيد عن خمسة 
أيام عمل. 
3. إذا تم إقفالها. 
4. إذا لم تلتزم بتعليمات الهيئة رغم تنبيه الهيئة لها. 
5. إذا لم تقدم للهيئة المعلومات التي طلبتها أو قدمت 
معلومات غير صحيحة او مضللة. 
وعلى الهيئة نشر قرار إلغاء الترخيص وأسبابه في 
الجريدة الرسمية. 
مادة )47( 
يجوز للهيئة ان تعطى الشركة مهلة محددة وذلك من 
تلقاء نفسها او ان تمد المهلة الممنوحة لها بعد تاريخ 
الغاء الترخيص اذا قدرت الهيئة ان في ذلك مصلحة 
عامة، او بناء على طلب البورصة لحين اقفال العمليات 
فيها، أو لتسليم انشطتها لبورصة اخرى مرخص لها. 
الفصل الرابع 
وكالة المقاصة 
مادة )48( 
يقصد بوكالة مقاصة اي كيان يوفر مرفقا يتولى 
عملية التسوية والتقاص بين متداولي األوراق المالية فيما 
يتعلق بالدفع أو التسليم أو كالهما، ويقوم بتوفير الخدمات 
الخاصة بذلك ومنها خدمة إيداع األوراق المالية ضمن 
نظام مركزي لحفظ ونقل الملكية. 
مادة )49( 
ال يجوز ألي شخص ان يقوم بتأسيس وكالة مقاصة 
أو إدارتها أو المساعدة في تأسيسها أو ادارتها أو االعالن 
عن قيامها بذلك إال بعد الحصول على ترخيص وكالة 
مقاصة صادر من الهيئة وفقاً للشروط والقيود التي 
تحددها الالئحة التنفيذية للقانون وينشر الترخيص في 
الجريدة الرسمية. 13 

مادة )51( 
ال يجوز منح ترخيص وكالة مقاصة إال لشركة 
مساهمة يحدد رأسمالها مجلس المفوضين، ويكون نشاطها 
إدارة عمليات التقاص والتسوية وااليداع المركزي لألوراق 
المالية وحفظها واألمور المتعلقة بها أو المتصلة بها 
والمتطلبة لحسن ادارة الوكالة. 
وللهيئة ان تطلب من الشركة طالبة الترخيص أية 
معلومات أو بيانات تراها ضرورية. 
وتحدد الهيئة الشروط الواجب توافرها لمنح الترخيص 
واجراءاته في الالئحة التنفيذية للقانون. 
مادة )51( 
يتعين على وكالة المقاصة التقيد بااللتزامات اآلتية: 
1. اتخاذ تدابير المقاصة والتسوية العادلة وبكل فاعلية 
فيما يتعلق بأي معامالت تجارية في األوراق المالية. 
2. القيام بإدارة المخاطر المتعلقة بنشاطها وعملياتها 
بأعلى درجات المهنية. 
3. تغليب المصلحة العامة ومصلحة المتعاملين معها 
على مصالح الشركة. 
4. أن تتولى إدارة خدماتها طبقاً للقواعد الخاصة 
المعتمدة من الهيئة. 
5. المحافظة على سرية كل المعلومات والبيانات 
الموجودة في حوزتها باستثناء ما تطلبه الهيئة أو 
الجهات القضائية. 
6. تقديم خدماتها طبقاً ألحدث التقنيات والتطبيقات 
واألنظمة اآللية بما يتوافق والمعايير الدولية المعتمدة 
من الهيئة أو وفق ما تطلبه أو تقرره الهيئة. 
مادة )52( 
يجب على وكالة المقاصة اخطار الهيئة على وجه 
السرعة بما يلي: 
1. إذا تبين لها عدم قدرة احد المتعاملين معها على 
االلتزام بأي من القواعد الخاصة بعمليات التقاص 
والتسوية أو اإليداع. 
2. إذا قدرت أن المركز المالي ألي من المتعاملين معها 
وقدرته على الوفاء بالتزاماته قد أصبحت تنذر 
باالضطراب، أو أن قدرته على الوفاء بالتزاماته قد 
أصبحت مضطربة. 
مادة )53( 
للهيئة ان تطلب من وكالة المقاصة إعداد قواعد 
ولوائح تتعلق بعمليات المقاصة والتسوية وتسجيل األوراق 
المالية وغيرها من األنشطة ذات الصلة بأعمال الوكالة أو 
أن تقوم بتعديلها خالل مدة محددة. فإذا لم تلتزم وكالة 
المقاصة بما جاء في الطلب او في المهلة المحددة لها 
فيه جاز للهيئة ان تقوم نيابة عنها بإعداد تلك القواعد او 
تعديلها مع إلزام الوكالة بالتكاليف. 
مادة )54( 
ال تسري أي قواعد صادرة عن وكالة المقاصة أو أي 
تعديل عليها، سواء كان ذلك بسحبها أو استبدالها أو 
تغييرها أو االضافة عليها، ما لم يتم اعتمادها من قبل 
الهيئة، وعلى وكالة المقاصة أن تقدم للهيئة األسباب 
واألهداف التي دعتها القتراح هذه القواعد أو تعديلها، و أن 
تبين اآلثار المرجوة لها. وللهيئة أن تقرر بناء على ذلك 
موافقتها أو عدم موافقتها أو تعديلها وأن تخطر وكالة 14 

المقاصة كتابة بقرارها خالل مدة أقصاها اسبوع من تاريخ 
القرار. 
مادة )55( 
يجوز لوكالة المقاصة، في حال عدم التزام أحد 
المتعاملين بقواعد المقاصة، ان تلزمه بالرسوم الناتجة عن 
عدم التزامه بتلك القواعد. 
مادة )56) 
للهيئة ان تصدر تعليمات لوكالة المقاصة لضمان 
التسوية العادلة والمنظمة والمالئمة للمعامالت في األوراق 
المالية، وضمان تحقيق نزاهة وسالمة إدارة المخاطر 
الشاملة في أسواق األوراق المالية، ولها على وجه 
الخصوص ان تصدر تعليمات فيما يتعلق بتسوية عقود 
 ج ارء
األو ارق المالية وا التعديالت بااللتزامات التعاقدية 
التي قد تنشأ عن عقود األوراق المالية، أو أي امور اخرى 
تراها الهيئة ضرورية من أجل تطبيق احكام هذا القانون. 
مادة )57( 
في حاالت الكوارث واألزمات واالضطرابات التي 
يمكن ان تخلق آثا ارً بالغة الضرر في السوق فللهيئة 
إصدار التعليمات بالتعديل او وقف العمل بأي من قواعد 
وكالة المقاصة. 
مادة )58( 
في حال عدم التزام وكالة المقاصة بقرارات أو تعليمات 
الهيئة الصادرة بموجب سلطتها المقررة لها في المادة 
السابقة جاز للهيئة اتخاذ أية إجراءات تراها ضرورية 
لالحتفاظ بتسوية عادلة وتحقيق الفاعلية للمعامالت 
التجارية في االوراق المالية او أي فئة منها. 
مادة )59( 
يجوز للهيئة بموجب اخطار كتابي الغاء ترخيص 
وكالة المقاصة الممنوح لها وفقا ألحكام هذا القانون 
اعتبا ار أي من ً من اليوم المحدد بق ارر الهيئة، وذلك في 
الحاالت اآلتية: 
1. فقدان الوكالة احد الشروط التي أهلتها للحصول على 
الترخيص. 
2. إذا توقفت الوكالة عن أداء المهام الموكلة إليها أو 
المرخص لها إدارتها. 
3. تصفية الوكالة. 
4. التخلف عن تنفيذ أي التزام يفرضه عليها هذا 
القانون. 
5. التقاعس عن تقديم المعلومات التي تطلبها الهيئة أو 
تقديم معلومات غير صحيحة أو مضللة. 
6. إجراء الوكالة أي تعديالت على أغراضها في عقد 
تأسيسها أو نظامها األساسي دون أخذ موافقة مسبقة 
من الهيئة. 
7. إذا طلبت الوكالة إلغاء الترخيص الممنوح لها. 
وعلى الهيئة نشر قرار إلغاء الترخيص و أسبابه في 
الجريدة الرسمية. 
مادة )61( 
يجوز للهيئة ان تمنح وكالة المقاصة مهلة محددة او 
ان تمد المهلة بعد تاريخ الغاء الترخيص اذا رأت الهيئة 
ان في ذلك مصلحة عامة، او بناء على طلب الوكالة 
إليقاف عملياتها او لتسليم انشطتها لوكالة اخرى مرخص 
لها. 15 

مادة )61( 
يجوز للوكالة التظلم للهيئة من القرار الصادر بإلغاء 
ترخيصها وذلك خالل خمسة عشر يوما من تاريخ 
اخطارها به كتابة او من تاريخ نشره بالجريدة الرسمية 
وعلى الهيئة البت في التظلم بقرار مسبب وذلك خالل 
عشرين يوما من تاريخ تقديمه. 
مادة )62( 
عند خضوع اي شخص ألحكام االعسار او االفالس 
او التصفية او عند تعيين حارس قضائي على أمواله، 
تكون إلجراءات المقاصة والتسوية لوكالة المقاصة 
األولوية على أية اجراءات او ديون عادية. 
الفصل الخامس 
أنشطة األوراق المالية المنظمة 
مادة )63( 
ال يجوز ألي شخص مزاولة اي من االعمال المبينة 
ادناه إال بعد الحصول على ترخيص من الهيئة يبين فيه 
النشاط او االنشطة المصرح بها: 
1. وسيط أوراق مالية أو مندوب له. 
2. مستشار استثمار أو مندوب له. 
3. مدير محفظة االستثمار. 
4. مدير لنظام استثمار جماعي. 
5. أمين استثمار. 
6. أي شخص يشارك في نشاط آخر تعتبره الهيئة نشاط 
أوراق مالية منظم وفقا ألغراض هذا القانون. 
ويجوز الترخيص لشخص اعتباري واحد القيام باثنين 
أو اكثر من هذه االنشطة وتحدد الالئحة التنفيذية للقانون 
شروط وضوابط منح هذه التراخيص ومعايير ممارسة 
النشاط والنظم الخاصة بذلك. 
مادة )64( 
وال يجوز ألي شخص ان يقوم بدور مندوب لشخص 
مرخص له او يدعي ذلك إال بعد موافقة الهيئة وترخيصها 
له. 
مادة )65( 
للهيئة ان تطلب من االشخاص المرخص لهم في 
نشاط األوراق المالية رفع تقارير دورية لها عن كافة 
اعمالهم، بما فيها تقرير سنوي عن البيانات المالية 
المدققة. 
وتخضع كافة سجالتهم للفحص والتدقيق من قبل 
الهيئة، كما يجوز لها اخذ صور عن هذه السجالت او 
الطلب من اي منهم تقديم نسخ منها. 
مادة )66( 
يجب على الشخص المرخص له بالعمل في ادارة 
نشاط االوراق المالية االلتزام بالضوابط التي تضعها 
الهيئة، وتحددها الالئحة التنفيذية وعلى األخص ما يلي: 
1. فصل التعامل التجاري في أوراقه المالية عن سائر 
االعمال التجارية األخرى. 
2. االحتفاظ برأسمال كاف. 16 

3. عدم القيام بتحويل أموال العمالء أو أوراقهم المالية 
الستعماله الخاص أو أن يسيء إدارتها. 
4. عدم اللجوء إلى درجة عالية من االئتمان بغرض 
الحصول على أوراق مالية أو االحتفاظ بها. 
5. أن تكون له مبررات معقولة لالعتقاد بأن األوراق 
المالية التي يوصي بها لعميل ما تعتبر مالئمة لذلك 
العميل. 
6. عدم تقديم الوعود للعميل بعائد معين أو ضمانه 
للعميل عدم الخسارة. 
7. أن يسعى لتحقيق أفضل أداء لمصلحة العميل. 
8. عدم القيام بتحصيل عموالت مرتفعة أو يقدم 
خصومات مرتفعة في التعامالت. 
9. عدم االرتباط بعمليات شراء أو بيع مفرطة في 
حساب عميل ما. 
11. أن يزود العمالء بالمستندات وكشوف الحسابات 
الخاصة بتعامالتهم. 
11. إعداد دفاتر وسجالت منتظمة واالحتفاظ بها. 
12. تعيين احد مديريه مسؤ وال عن تطبيق االلتزامات 
القانونية. 
13. أن تكون لديه لوائح رقابية مكتوبة وأنظمة وقواعد 
لضبط العمل، بما في ذلك اإلجراءات الخاصة بمنع 
سوء استخدام المعلومات الداخلية واالجراءات 
الخاصة بكشف ومنع عمليات غسيل األموال. 
مادة )67( 
للهيئة رفض أو وقف أو إلغاء رخصة او تقييد نشاط 
اي شخص مرخص له بالعمل في ادارة انشطة االوراق 
المالية، او اي شخص ذي عالقة تابع له اذا ثبت لها 
اتيانه احد األمور اآلتية: 
1. ارتكابه خطأ جسيما أو إعطائه بيانات مضللة أو 
إغفاله ذكر حقيقة جوهرية عند تقديم طلب الترخيص 
الخاص به أو إغفاله ذكر أي معلومات أخرى 
يتوجب تقديمها للهيئة. 
2. عدم استيفائه للمعايير المطبقة بموجب أحكام هذا 
الفصل أو أي نظام أو الئحة تصدر بناء عليه. 
3. خالف أي حكم أو قاعدة أو نظام أو الئحة صدرت 
بموجب هذا القانون، أو قانون أوراق مالية آخر أو 
قاعدة أو الئحة لدولة أخرى. 
4. إهماله في مراقبة احد تابعيه لمنعه عن كل ما من 
شأنه مخالفة أحكام هذا القانون أو الئحته التنفيذية. 
الفصل السادس 
مراجعة حسابات االشخاص المرخص 
لهم 
مادة )68( 
على كل شخص مرخص له ان يقوم بتنظيم وحفظ 
دفاتر وسجالت وحسابات تعكس بشكل منفصل ودقيق 
صفقات او تحويالت الملكية لألصول الخاصة بهذا 
الشخص، وفقا للمعايير المحاسبية المعتمدة من الهيئة. 
وعليه ان يحتفظ بهذه الدفاتر والسجالت والحسابات 
لمدة ال تقل عن خمس سنوات من تاريخ اعدادها، على 17 

ان تبقى خاللها صالحة لالطالع عند الطلب، وتبقى 
خاضعة لعملية الفحص والتدقيق في جميع األوقات من 
قبل الهيئة او من تعينه لهذا الغرض. 
مادة )69( 
يتعين على كل شخص مرخص له استخدام نظام 
للرقابة الداخلية االلتزام باألمور اآلتية: 
1. تنفيذ العمليات وفقا لتفويض عام أو خاص من 
اإلدارة المختصة. 
2. حرية التصرف باألصول بموجب تفويض عام أو 
خاص من اإلدارة المختصة. 
3. مقارنة األصول المسجلة خالل فترات زمنية مناسبة 
واتخاذ ما يلزم تجاه أي تغييرات جوهرية. 
4. تسجيل العمليات بما يسمح بإعداد بيانات مالية 
تتوافق مع المعايير التي تتبناها الهيئة أو عند التدقيق 
على األصول المسجلة للشركة. 
مادة )71( 
يجب على كل شخص مرخص له ان يبادر خالل 
شهر واحد من حصوله على الترخيص ان يعين م ارقباً 
للحسابات توافق عليه الهيئة، شريطة إال يكون هذا 
الم ارقب مدي ارً او مسؤوال او موظفاً او مساهما او شريكا 
للشخص المرخص له. 
وعليه اخطار الهيئة بذلك خالل سبعة ايام من تعيينه، 
كما يجب عليه اخطارها خالل هذه المدة ايضا في حال 
استقالة المراقب او استبداله. 
الفصل السابع 
عمليات االستحواذ وحماية حقوق 
األقلية 
مادة )71( 
يقصد بعرض االستحواذ العرض او المحاولة او 
الطلب لتملك: 
1. كافة أسهم شركة مدرجة أو جميع األسهم الخاصة 
بأي فئة أو فئات ضمن شركة مدرجة، وذلك 
بخالف األسهم التي يملكها مقدم العرض أو 
األطراف التابعة له أو المتحالفة معه في تاريخ 
تقديم العرض. 
2. كافة األسهم المتبقية في الشركة المقدم إليها 
العرض والتي يتم عرضها على جميع حملة األسهم 
اآلخرين في تلك الشركة نتيجة حيازة مقدم العرض 
واألطراف التابعة له والمتحالفة معه لنسبة أغلبية 
في الشركة تمكنه من السيطرة على مجلس اإلدارة. 
وتصدر الهيئة ق ار ارً تحدد فيه نسبة االغلبية 
المطلوبة لتطبيق حكم هذه المادة. 
مادة )72( 
يتعين على الشخص الذي يرغب في تقديم عرض 
استحواذ، ان يقدم نسخة من وثائق العرض مصحوبة 
بالبيانات والمعلومات األساسية الى كل من الهيئة 
والبورصة ومصدر االوراق المالية موضوع عرض 18 

االستحواذ. ويجب ان يحصل الشخص مقدم العرض على 
موافقة الهيئة قبل المضي في مباشرة اجراءات عرض 
االستحواذ. 
وللهيئة خالل مدة اقصاها عشرة ايام عمل مراجعة 
البيان ووثائق العرض واصدار موافقتها. وتمتنع الهيئة 
عن اصدار موافقتها في الحاالت التالية: 
1. كون العرض ال يتفق مع أحكام هذا القانون 
والالئحة التنفيذية. 
2. كون العرض غير مشفوع برسوم التقديم المطلوبة. 
3. إخفاق مقدم العرض في تقديم البيانات المطلوبة 
بموجب أحكام هذا القانون أو الئحته التنفيذية. 
4. انطواء العرض على بيان غير صحيح أو جاء 
ناقصا وكان من شأن ذلك التأثير في قرار حملة 
األسهم. 
مادة )73( 
يجب على الهيئة ان تضمن الالئحة التنفيذية القواعد 
المنظمة لعمليات تملك اي شخص لنسبة ال تقل عن 5% 
و ال تزيد عن 31% من أسهم أي شركة مدرجة في 
البورصة. 
ويجوز ألي من حملة األسهم المشار إليهم في الفقرة 
السابقة االعتراض على قرارات الجمعيات العمومية إذا 
كان من شأن هذه القرارات اإلضرار بحقوق األقلية، وله 
حق التظلم إلي هيئة المفوضين خالل خمسة عشر يوما 
من تاريخ إصدار القرار المعترض عليه أو علمه به أيهما 
أبعد، وللهيئة إلغاء قرار الجمعية العمومية إذا ثبت 
الضرر ويجوز لكل ذي مصلحة الطعن على القرار الهيئة 
أمام المحكمة المختصة وفقا لإلجراءات التي يحددها هذا 
القانون والئحته التنفيذية. 
 ذا لم ترد الهيئة على التظلم خالل عشرين يوما 
وا
اعتبر ذلك رفضا له. 
مادة )74( 
يلتزم الشخص خالل ثالثين يوما من حصوله بصورة 
مباشرة او غير مباشرة على ملكية تزيد على 31% من 
االوراق المالية المتداولة لشركة مساهمة مدرجة، ان يبادر 
بتقديم عرض بالشراء لكافة االسهم المتداولة المتبقية طبقا 
للشروط ووفقا للضوابط التي تحددها الالئحة التنفيذية. 
ويستثنى من هذا الحكم االستحواذ الذي تقرر الهيئة 
اعفاءه مراعاة للمصلحة العامة وصالح باقي المساهمين، 
ويصدر قرار االعفاء مكتوبا ومسببا. 
مادة )75( 
يلتزم المصدر الذي تخضع اوراقه المالية لالستحواذ، 
 ً
وخالل سبعة ايام من استالم العرض، بأن يرفع للهيئة ردا
يبين رأيه وتوصيته للمساهمين. 
الفصل الثامن 
أنظمة االستثمار الجماعي 
مادة )76( 
يقصد بنظام استثمار جماعي أي من الصور اآلتية: 
1. صندوق استثمار. 19 

2. نظام استثمار جماعي تعاقدي يتعلق باألصول 
المنقولة أو غير المنقولة يكون الغرض منه تمكين 
األشخاص المشاركين في هذا النظام من 
المشاركة أو الحصول على األرباح التي قد تنشأ 
عن حيازة أو امتالك أو إدارة أو التصرف في تلك 
األصول. 
3. نظام تقرر الهيئة أنه يندرج ضمن نظام استثمار 
جماعي. 
مادة )77( 
ال يجوز إدارة أو بيع األوراق المالية أو الوحدات 
الخاصة بنظام استثمار جماعي إال إذا كان مرخصا له 
من الهيئة وفق القواعد واللوائح والنظم الصادرة منها، 
وذلك بعد إعداد نشرة اإلصدار والتقارير الدورية الخاصة 
به واعتمادها من الهيئة ونشرها للجمهور في الجريدة 
الرسمية . 
مادة )78( 
يجب أن يكون لدى نظام االستثمار الجماعي مدير 
وأمين استثمار ومراقب حسابات مستقلون ومرخص لهم. 
ويحتفظ أمين االستثمار بأصول كل نظام استثمار 
جماعي نيابة عن المشاركين وفقا للشروط التي تحددها 
الالئحة. 
وتحدد الالئحة التنفيذية الشروط والضوابط التي تحكم 
 تقييم أصول نظ ج ارءات 
ام االستثمار الجماعي وا إصدار 
واسترداد وحدات االستثمار وتسعيرها. 
مادة )79( 
يحق للمشاركين استرداد وحداتهم الخاصة في نظام 
االستثمار الجماعي وفقا لنظامه االساسي. 
مادة )81( 
يجوز لنظام االستثمار الجماعي الذي رخصت بإنشائه 
الهيئة أن يدرج في البورصة. 
ويجوز ألنظمة االستثمار الجماعي المؤسسة في خارج 
دولة الكويت، والتي تعترف الهيئة بها في الكويت، أن 
تطلب ادراجها في البورصة، وفقا للشروط والضوابط التي 
تحددها لوائح البورصة. 
مادة )81( 
يجب على كل شخص يعمل مستشارا لنظام 
استثمار جماعي االلتزام باألمور اآلتية: 
1. أن يكون مرخصا له من قبل الهيئة للعمل 
كمستشار استثمار. 
2. أن يعمل طبقا للوائح واإلجراءات المنظمة ألنظمة 
االستثمار الجماعي وبما يهدف إلى تحقيق 
مصالح حملة الوحدات. 
3. أن يبذل عناية الشخص الحريص على أمواله 
الخاصة عند تقديم االستشارات االستثمارية. 
4. أن يحتفظ بدفاتر وسجالت منتظمة وفقا للنظم 
المحاسبية و ذلك فيما يتعلق بأنظمة االستثمار 
الجماعي، وأن يقدم للهيئة تقارير دورية، وذلك 
بحسب ما تطلبه منه وذلك طبقا للوائح الصادرة 
عنها. 20 

مادة )82( 
يحظر على أنظمة االستثمار الجماعي القيام بأي من 
األمور اآلتية: 
1. منح االئتمان 
2. شراء أي ورقة مالية صادرة من الشركة المديرة 
للنظام أو أي من شركاتها التابعة لها إال في 
حدود القواعد المقررة من الهيئة في هذا الشأن. 
3. شراء أي ورقة مالية للجهة التي يكون مدير 
النظام هو مدير االكتتاب أو وكيل البيع لها إال 
في حدود القواعد المقررة من الهيئة في هذا 
الشأن. 
مادة )83( 
ال يجوز استبدال مدير أو أمين استثمار لنظام 
استثمار جماعي إال بعد موافقة الهيئة على ذلك، وتخطر 
الهيئة مقدم الطلب بقرارها مسببا خالل ثالثين يوما من 
تاريخ استالمها للطلب، وتحدد الالئحة التنفيذية 
اإلجراءات الالزمة لذلك. 
مادة )84( 
ال يجوز لمدير نظام استثمار جماعي أن يجري أي 
تعديالت على النظام األساسي له إال بعد موافقة الهيئة 
على هذه التعديالت. 
وللهيئة إذا وجدت أن في التعديالت المقترحة ما يمس 
الحقوق المكتسبة لحملة الوحدات ان تطلب من مدير 
النظام أخذ موافقة أكثر من 51% من حملة الوحدات 
على هذه التعديالت. 
مادة )85( 
للهيئة أن تلغي ترخيص أي نظام استثمار جماعي في 
أي من األحوال التالية: 
1. إذا تبين أنه لم يتم الوفاء بأي من الشروط 
الخاصة بمنح الترخيص. 
2. إذا كان في ذلك حماية لمصلحة المشاركين في 
النظام. 
3. إذا خالف مدير أو أمين استثمار النظام أيا من 
أحكام القانون أو اللوائح، أو قدم للهيئة معلومات 
غير صحيحة أو غير دقيقة أو مضللة. 
4. إذا طلب مدير النظام الغاء الترخيص، وللهيئة أن 
ترفض الطلب إذا وجدت ضرورة للتحري عن أمر 
يتعلق بالنظام أو بمصلحة المشاركين. 
مادة )86( 
للهيئة أن تخطر مدير أو أمين استثمار نظام 
االستثمار الجماعي كتابة بعزمها على الغاء ترخيص 
النظام واألسباب التي دعتها لذلك، وعلى المدير أو أمين 
االستثمار أن يقدم تعهدات خالل خمسة عشر يوما من 
تاريخ اخطاره تقبل بها الهيئة لتالفي الغاء ترخيص 
النظام. 
مادة )87( 
للهيئة إذا أصدرت قرار الغاء ترخيص نظام استثمار 
جماعي ان تكلف شخصا مرخصا له ليقوم بأعمال تصفية 
النظام او ان تطلب ذلك من المحكمة المختصة، ويجب 
عليها في هذه الحالة ان تخطر مدير وامين استثمار 
النظام فورا وكتابة باإلجراء الذي اتخذته . 21 

مادة )88( 
للهيئة، بناء على طلب يقدم لها ان تأذن بتسويق نظام 
استثمار جماعي مؤسس في خارج دولة الكويت، وتحدد 
الالئحة التنفيذية الشروط والضوابط الخاصة بهذه الحالة. 
مادة )89( 
للهيئة أن تلغي إذن التسويق لنظام استثمار جماعي 
مؤسس في خارج دولة الكويت في اي من االحوال 
التالية: 
1. إذا تبين انه لم يتم الوفاء بأي من الشروط 
الخاصة بمنح اإلذن. 
2. إذا كان في ذلك حماية لمصلحة المشاركين في 
النظام. 
3. إذا خالف مدير أو أمين استثمار النظام أيا من 
أحكام القانون أو الالئحة، أو قدم للهيئة معلومات 
غير صحيحة أو غير دقيقة أو مضللة . 
مادة )91( 
للهيئة، إذا تبين لها عدم التزام مدير او امين استثمار 
نظام استثمار جماعي بأحكام هذا القانون أو اللوائح 
الصادرة تنفيذا له، ان تصدر تعليماتها لمدير النظام 
بالتوقف لفترة مؤقتة عن عملية االسترداد او االشتراك -او 
كالهما- في وحدات نظام االستثمار الجماعي في التاريخ 
المحدد بتلك التعليمات. 
مادة )91( 
للمتضرر التظلم لدى الهيئة من القرارات الصادرة 
تنفيذا ألحكام هذا الفصل خالل خمسة عشر يوما من 
تاريخ اخطاره كتابة. وتسري في شأن التظلم القواعد 
واإلجراءات المنصوص عليها في هذا القانون والئحته 
التنفيذية. 
الفصل التاسع 
نشرة االكتتاب لألوراق المالية 
الصادرة عن الشركات 
مادة )92( 
تسري أحكام هذا الفصل على األوراق المالية الصادرة 
عن الشركات أيا كان شكل هذه األوراق وأيا كان الغرض 
منها. 
مادة )93( 
ال يجوز ألي شخص القيام بطرح اوراق مالية 
لالكتتاب العام او الخاص ما لم تقدم لهذا االكتتاب نشرة 
تتفق مع البيانات واإلجراءات المنصوص عليها في 
الالئحة التنفيذية وتصادق عليها الهيئة. 
وتحدد الالئحة التنفيذية أي استثناءات تقررها الهيئة 
من تطبيق احكام هذه المادة. 
مادة )94( 
تكون نشرة االكتتاب نافذة بعد مضي ثالثين يوما من 
تاريخ تقديمها للهيئة مكتملة المستندات والمعلومات 
والبيانات المطلوبة، ما لم تعلن الهيئة موافقتها او رفضها 
كتابة قبل هذا التاريخ، ويمكن تمديد فترة المراجعة 
المذكورة بموافقة مصدر األوراق المالية. 22 

وعلى الجهة المصدرة ان توفر النشرة للجمهور بدون 
مقابل وعلى عنوان واضح في دولة الكويت. 
مادة )95( 
للهيئة أن ترفض نشرة االكتتاب في اي حال من 
األحوال اآلتية: 
1. كون النشرة ال تتفق مع أحكام هذا القانون 
والالئحة التنفيذية. 
2. تقديم النشرة دون أن تشفع بما يدل على سداد 
الرسم المقرر. 
3. تخلف المصدر عن تقديم البيانات المالية 
المطلوبة بموجب هذا القانون أو أي نظام أو 
الئحة صدرت بموجبه. 
4. احتواء النشرة على بيان غير صحيح أو ناقص 
مما من شأنه التأثير على قرار المكتتب. 
مادة )96( 
يجب أن تتضمن نشرة االكتتاب في اسهم الشركة عند 
تأسيسها اإلفصاح عن البيانات التي نص عليها قانون 
الشركات التجارية 15 لسنة 1961 وتعديالته في المادة 
)71( باإلضافة إلى البيانات التي تحددها الالئحة 
التنفيذية لقانون إنشاء هيئة أسواق المال فضال عن 
وجوب اإلفصاح عن البيانات التالية: 
 أ. سابقة أعمال الشركة. 
 ب. أسماء أعضاء مجلس اإلدارة والمديرين المسؤولين 
وخبراتهم. 
 ج. أسماء حاملي األسهم االسمية الذين يمتلك كل 
منهم أكثر من 5 % من أسهم الشركة والنسبة 
التي يمتلكها. 
 د. موجز للقوائم والبيانات المالية المعتمدة من مراقبي 
الحسابات عن السنوات الثالث السابقة او تلك 
المدة التي تلت تأسيس الشركة ايهما اقل طبقا 
لقواعد اإلفصاح التي تبينها الالئحة التنفيذية ووفقا 
للنماذج التي تضعها الهيئة. 
مادة )97( 
تلتزم الشركات المدرجة في البورصة باإلفصاح عن 
بياناتها المالية وفق اللوائح التي تصدرها البورصة وتوافق 
عليها الهيئة. 
مادة )98( 
للهيئة إلزام البورصة باتخاذ كل ما من شأنه اإلسراع 
بالشركات المدرجة أوراقها بها لإلفصاح عن أي تغييرات 
جوهرية قد تحدث في أي من هذه الشركات. 
مادة )99( 
يسمح للجمهور مقابل رسوم تحددها الهيئة باالطالع 
لدى البورصة أو الحصول على نسخ من نشرات اإلصدار 
والتقارير الدورية والمعلومات والبيانات المودعة لدى 
البورصة التي جر ى اإلعالن أو اإلفصاح عنها. 23 

الفصل العاشر 
اإلفصاح عن المصالح 
مادة )111( 
يقصد بالشخص المستفيد كل من له مصلحة تمثل 
خمسة بالمئة )5%( فأكثر من رأسمال شركة مدرجة في 
البورصة سواء كان ذلك بشكل مباشر أو غير مباشر أو 
بالتحالف مع آخرين. 
وتنظم الالئحة التنفيذية المقصود بالشخص المستفيد 
 ً
سواء بشكل مباشر أو غير مباشر كما تضع تحديدا
للشخص المستفيد عندما يعمل شخص أو أكثر كمجموعة 
ً للمصالح ً 
قد تعتبر مالكا مستفيدا، كما تضع تحديدا
األخرى التي يتعين اإلفصاح عنها، وتحدد اإلجراءات 
المتعلقة بأسلوب وتوقيت اإلفصاح. 
مادة )111( 
يجب على الشخص المستفيد، خالل مدة ال تتجاوز 
خمسة أيام عمل من تحقق المصلحة، إرسال بيان معتمد 
وموقع منه إلى البورصة التي يتم تداول األوراق المالية 
فيها والجهة المصدرة لألوراق المالية على أن يحتوي 
البيان على المعلومات التي تحددها الالئحة. 
 كما يجب على الشركات المساهمة المدرجة في 
البورصة أن تفصح عن أسماء مساهميها الذين تمثل نسبة 
مساهمتهما 5% أو أكثر من رأس مالها في أي وقت من 
األوقات وكل تغيير يطرأ على هذه النسبة. 
مادة )112( 
يجب إبالغ البورصة التي يتم تداول األوراق المالية 
فيها بأي تغيير يطرأ على المصلحة محل اإلفصاح 
يتجاوز نصف الواحد بالمئة من رأس مال الجهة المصدرة 
وذلك خالل مدة ال تتجاوز خمسة أيام عمل من تاريخ 
التغيير، ويبقى هذا التبليغ واجباً عندما يؤدي التغيير إلى 
انخفاض المصلحة عن خمسة بالمائة من رأس المال. 
مادة )113( 
على كل مدير لشركة مساهمة مدرجة، أن يفصح 
للهيئة والبورصة والشركة عن أي مصلحة له في األوراق 
المالية الخاصة بالشركة التي يعمل بها او اي شركة تابعة 
لها أو شركة زميلة بغض النظر عن نسبة هذه المصلحة 
إلى رأسمال الشركة. 
ويسري هذا االلتزام على كل مصلحة قائمة ألقاربه من 
الدرجة األولى أو لزوجه. 
مادة )114( 
يجب على كل مدير ينطبق عليه نص المادة السابقة 
أن يفصح عن األمور اآلتية: 
1. أي تغيير يطرأ على المصلحة الملزم اإلفصاح 
عنها وفقاً للمادة السابقة. 
2. ممارسته لحق ممنوح له من الشركة أو أي شركة 
تابعة لها بأي اكتتاب في األوراق المالية للشركة 
أو شركاتها التابعة أو الزميلة. 
3. ممارسته لحق ممنوح له من أي شركة أخرى 
باالكتتاب في األوراق المالية لهذه الشركة. 24 

مادة )115( 
يجب على كل شركة مساهمة مدرجة أن تحتفظ بسجل 
خاص بإفصاح أعضاء مجالس اإلدارات واإلدار ة التنفيذية 
والمدراء يحتوي على كل البيانات والمعلومات التي تقررها 
الهيئة، كما يحتوي على كل البيانات المتعلقة بالمكافآت 
والرواتب والحوافز وغيرها من المزايا المالية األخرى 
وتضمن في تقارير الجمعية العمومية، ويكون من حق 
أصحاب الشأن االطالع على هذا السجل خالل ساعات 
العمل المعتادة. 
مادة )116( 
يتعين على البورصة المدرجة بها الورقة المالية أن 
تعلن عن المعلومات التي تلقتها بشأن اإلفصاحات عن 
المصالح فور تلقيها المعلومات بالشكل الذي تحدده 
الالئحة التنفيذية. 
مادة )117( 
يتحمل الملزم باإلفصاح المسؤولية عن أية أضرار 
تلحق بالهيئة أو البورصة أو الغير جراء عدم افصاحهم 
عن مصالحهم وفقاً ألحكام هذا القانون والئحته التنفيذية. 
الفصل الحادي عشر 
العقوبات والجزاءات التأديبية 
أوال ا: االختصاص واإلجراءات 
مادة )118( 
تنشأ بالمحكمة الكلية محكمة تسمى "محكمة أسو اق 
المال" يصدر بتحديد مقرها قرار من وزير العدل بموافقة 
المجلس األعلى للقضاء، وتتألف هذه المحكمة مما يلي: 
1. دوائر جزائية تختص دون غيرها بالفصل في 
الدعاوى الجزائية المتعلقة بالجرائم المنصوص 
عليها في هذا القانون، وتشكل دائرة الجنايات من 
ثالثة قضاة أحدهم بدرجة مستشار على األقل، 
كما تشكل دائرة الجنح من قاضي من الدرجة 
األولى على األقل، وتتبع في تحريك الدعوى 
الجزائية ورفعها أمام تلك الدوائر القواعد 
واإلجراءات المقررة في قانون اإلجراءات 
والمحاكمات الجزائية، وذلك فيما لم ترد به نص 
خاص في هذا القانون. 
2. دوائر غير جزائية تختص دون غيرها بالفصل في 
الدعاوى غير الجزائية المتعلقة بالمنازعات 
التجارية والمدنية واإلدارية الناشئة عن تطبيق 
أحكام هذا القانون واألنظمة واللوائح الخاصة 
بسوق األوراق المالية، ومنازعات التنفيذ 
الموضوعية المتعلقة باألحكام الصادرة منها وذلك 
أيا كانت قيمة هذه المنازعات، وتشكل هذه الدوائر 25 

من ثالثة قضاة يكون أحدهم بدرجة مستشار على 
األقل. 
3. قا ٍض أو أكثر تندبه المحكمة الكلية للحكم بصفة 
وقتية، ومع عدم المساس بأصل الحق، في 
المسائل التي يخشى عليها من فوات الوقت والتي 
تختص بها هذه المحكمة، وكذلك إشكاالت التنفيذ 
 صدار األوامر على الع ارئض واألوامر 
الوقتية وا
الوقتية وأوامر األداء المتعلقة بها. 
ويسري قانون المرافعات المدنية والتجارية والقوانين 
المكملة له على الدعاو ي غير الجزائية التي ترفع وفق 
أحكام هذا القانون وذلك فيما لم يرد به نص خاص فيه. 
مادة )119( 
تبلغ األوراق القضائية وأوامر الحضور الصادرة من 
المحقق أو من المحكمة للمتهم بواسطة مندوبي هيئة 
سوق المال المختصين وذلك طبقا للقواعد المقررة في 
الفصل الثاني من الباب األول من قانون اإلجراءات 
والمحاكمات الجزائية، كما يجوز اعالنه في محل عمله 
بتسليم الصورة فيه لمن يقرر انه من القائمين على إدارة 
هذا المحل أو من العاملين لديه. 
ويجوز تبليغ تلك األوراق وأوامر الحضور لغير المتهم 
عن طريق الفاكس أو البريد اإللكتروني. 
وتنظم الالئحة التنفيذية كيفية اإلعالن بهذه الطريقة. 
مادة )111( 
استثناء من القواعد المتعلقة بإعالن األوراق القضائية 
المنصوص عليها في قانون المرافعات المدنية والتجارية، 
يجوز إعالن االوراق القضائية المتعلقة بالمنازعات المدنية 
والتجارية واإلدارية المنصوص عليها في هذا القانون 
بطريق الفاكس أو البريد اإللكتروني. 
ويصدر وزير العدل - بالتنسيق مع وزارة المواصالت 
ًر بالشروط والضوابط 
والهيئة العامة ألسو اق المال - ق ار ا
الخاصة بتنظيم إجراءات اإلعالن ونوعية األجهزة والبرامج 
المستخدمة في إجراء هذا االعالن ونماذج وشكل أوراق 
التكليف بالحضور واإلخطارات والرد عليها وطريقة سداد 
الرسوم القضائية المقررة في شأنها. ويترتب البطالن 
على مخالفة أحكام هذه المادة. 
مادة )111( 
استثناء من نص المواد 91 ،59 ،49 من قانون 
المرافعات المدنية والتجارية يراعى ما يلي: 
1. يجب الحكم - بناء على طلب المدعى عليه - 
باعتبار الدعوة كأن لم تكن إذا لم يتم تكليف 
المدعى عليه بالحضور خالل ثالثين يوما من 
تاريخ تقديم الصحيفة إلى إدارة الكتاب وكان ذلك 
راجعا إلى فعل المدعي. 
2. إذا لم يحضر المدعي ال المدعى عليه في أول 
جلسة أو في أي جلسة أخرى حكمت المحكمة في 
 ال قررت شطبها وذلك بعد التحقق من 
الدعوى وا
صحة اإلعالن، وتقرر المحكمة الشطب إذا 
حضر الطرفان واتفقا على الشطب، وفي حالة 
تخلف المدعي أو المستأنف للمرة الثانية وجب 
على المحكمة بدال من شطب الدعوى اعتبارها 
 كأن لم تكن. ذا حضر ال
وا خصم الغائب قبل 
إنهاء الجلسة وجب اعتبار الشطب كأن لم يكن. 26 

وتحكم المحكمة باعتبار الدعوى كأن لم تكن اذا لم 
يحضر الطرفان بعد السير فيها أو إذا لم يعلن أحد 
الخصوم اآلخر بالسير في الدعوى خالل ثالثين يوما من 
شطبها وتدخل في حساب هذا الميعاد مدة الشطب إذا 
تكرر ولو لم يكن متصال. وال يعتبر الميعاد مرعيا إال 
بوصول االعالن الى الخصم قبل انقضائه. 
3. يجوز وقف الدعوى بناء على اتفاق من الخصوم 
على عدم السير فيها مدة ال تزيد على شهرين من 
تاريخ إقرار المحكمة التفاقهم، وال يكون لهذا 
الوقف، أثر في أي ميعاد حتمي يكون القانون قد 
حدده إلجرائه. 
 ذا لم يعلن أحد الخصوم السير في الدعوى خالل 
وا
الخمسة عشر يوما التالية النتهاء األجل- أيا كان مدة 
الوقف - اعتبر المدعي تاركا دعواه والمستأنف تاركا 
استئنافه. 
مادة )112( 
ترتب بمحكمة االستئناف دائرة جزائية ودائرة غير 
جزائية او أكثر متخصصة للنظر فيما يستأنف من 
األحكام الصادرة من محكمة سوق المال ويكون حكمها 
باتا ال يجوز الطعن عليه بأي طريق من طرق الطعن. 
وتستمر الدوائر االستئنافية بمحكمة االستئناف 
وبالمحكمة الكلية في نظر الطعون االستنئافية المرفوعة 
إليها عن األحكام الصادرة في القضايا التي أصبحت من 
اختصاص محكمة سوق المال او تلك التي ترفع إليها بعد 
نفاذ هذا القانون حتى يصدر حكم بات في موضوعها. 
مادة )113( 
يتولى رئيس المحكمة المختصة عند الطعن على 
األحكام بالمعارضة أو االستئناف، تحديد جلسة لنظر 
الطعن تدون في عريضته وقت تقديمها، ويعتبر ذلك 
بمثابة إعالن للطاعن بها ولو رفع الطعن ممن يمثله 
قانونا، وتقوم إدارة الكتاب بإعالن العريضة لباقي الخصوم 
بطريق الفاكس بواسطة هيئة السوق. 
مادة )114( 
تنشأ نيابة خاصة تسمى نيابة سوق المال تختص دون 
غيرها بالتحقيق والتصرف و االدعاء في الجرائم التي 
تختص بنظرها محكمة سوق المال والطعن في األحكام 
الصادرة فيها. 
مادة )115( 
 دارة البورصة تنفيذ أوامر 
على كل من هيئة السوق وا
سلطات التحقيق والمحكمة ومعاونتهما في البحث عن 
األدلة المتعلقة بالجرائم الناشئة عن تطبيق أحكام هذا 
القانون. 
مادة )116( 
تحيل الدوائر غير الجزائية بالمحكمة الكلية من تلقاء 
نفسها الدعاوي المنظورة أمامها والتي أصبحت من 
اختصاص محكمة سوق المال بمقتضى أحكام هذا 
القانون إلى هذه األخيرة وذلك بالحالة التي تكون عليها، 
وفي حالة غياب أحد الخصوم تعلن إدارة الكتاب اإلحالة 
إليه مع تكليفه بالحضور في المواعيد المحددة أمام 
الدوائر التي أحيلت إليها الدعو ى. 27 

وال تسري أحكام الفقرة السابقة على الدعاو ى المحكوم 
في شق من موضوعها والدعاوي التي صدر فيها حكم 
فرعي منه لجزء من الخصومة والدعاوي التي صدر فيها 
قرار بتأجيلها للنطق بالحكم ولو مع التصريح بتقديم 
مذكرات. 
وتستمر المحاكم الجز ائية في نظر القضايا المنظورة 
أمامها في تاريخ العمل بهذا القانون عن الجرائم التي 
أصبحت من اختصاص محكمة سوق المال. 
ثانيا - الجرائم والعقوبات 
مادة )117( 
مع عدم اإلخالل بالتدابير المقررة في هذا القانون أو 
بأي عقوبة أشد ينص عليها في قانون آخر، يعاقب على 
األفعال المؤثمة بموجب هذا القانون بالعقوبات المنصوص 
عليها في المواد التالية. 
مادة )118( 
يعاقب بالحبس مدة ال تتجاوز خمس سنوات وبالغرامة 
التي ال تقل عن قيمة المنفعة المحققة أو الخسائر التي تم 
تجنبها أو مبلغ عشرة آالف دينار أيهما أعلى وال تتجاوز 
ثالث أضعاف قيمة المنفعة المحققة أو الخسائر التي تم 
تجنبها أو مبلغ مائة ألف دينار أيهما أعلى أو بإحدى 
هاتين العقوبتين كل مطلع انتفع أو استغل معلومات 
داخلية عن طريق شراء أو بيع األوراق المالية أو الكشف 
عن المعلومات الداخلية أو إعطاء مشورة على أساس 
المعلومات الداخلية لشخص آخر غير مطلع. ويعتبر 
الشخص الذي يتداول باألوراق المالية أثناء حيازته 
للمعلومات الداخلية منتفعا بها إذا كان الشخص على علم 
بها عندما قام بالبيع أو الشراء إال إذا استطاع إثبات أنه 
لم يتداول بناء على تلك المعلومات. 
مادة )119( 
يعاقب بالحبس مدة ال تتجاوز سنة وبغرامة ال تقل عن 
ثالثة آالف دينار وال تتجاوز عشرة آالف دينار أو بإحدى 
هاتين العقوبتين كل من يخضع ألحكام هذا القانون 
وأفشى سرا اتصل بعلمه بحكم طبيعة عمله أو وظيفته أو 
منصبه. 
وتكون العقوبة الحبس مدة ال تتجاوز ثالث سنوات 
وبالغرامة التي ال تقل عن عشرة آالف دينار وال تتجاوز 
مائة ألف دينار أو بإحدى هاتين العقوبتين إذا ثبت أنه 
حصل بأي شكل من األشكال على منفعة او مصلحة أو 
مقابل لنفسه او لغيره مقابل إفشاء السر أو المعلومة أو 
الخبر. 
مادة )121( 
يعاقب بغرامة ال تقل عن عشرة آالف دينار وال تجاوز 
مائة ألف دينار كل من أغفل أو حجب او منع معلومة 
جوهرية أوجب القانون او الالئحة اإلدالء بها او اإلفصاح 
عنها للهيئة والبورصة بشأن شراء او بيع ورقة مالية او 
بشأن توصية لشراء أو بيع ورقة مالية. 
مادة )121( 
يعاقب بغرامة ال تقل عن ألف دينار وال تجاوز مائة 
ألف دينار كل من خالف أي من أحكام الفصل العاشر 
في شأن اإلفصاح عن المصالح. 28 

مادة )122( 
يعاقب بالحبس مدة ال تتجاوز خمس سنوات وبغرامة 
ال تقل عن عشرة آالف دينار وال تجاوز مائة ألف دينار 
أو بإحدى هاتين العقوبتين كل من: 
1. تصرف تصرفا ينطوي على خلق مظهر أو إيحاء 
زائف أو مضلل بشأن التداول الفعلي لورقة مالية 
أو لسوق األوراق المالية عن طريق: 
 أ. الدخول في صفقة بشكل ال يؤدي الى تغيير فعلي 
في ملكية الورقة المالية. 
 ب. إدخال أمر شراء او بيع ورقة مالية وهو على علم 
بأن أمرا مقاربا من حيث الحجم والسعر وزمن 
البيع او الشراء لتلك الورقة المالية قد تم او سيتم 
إصداره من قبل نفس الشخص او أشخاص 
يعملون باتفاق مع ذلك الشخص. 
2. كل من أبرم أو أكثر في ورقة مالية من شأنها: 
 أ. رفع سعر تلك الورقة المالية لنفس المصدر 
بهدف حث اآلخرين على شرائها. 
 ب. تخفيض سعر تلك الورقة المالية لنفس المصدر 
بهدف حث اآلخرين على بيعها. 
 ج. خلق تداول فعلي أو وهمي بهدف حث اآلخرين 
على الشراء أو البيع. 
مادة )123( 
يعاقب بغرامة ال تقل عن خمسة آالف دينار وال 
تجاوز مائة ألف دينار أو 21% من قيمة األسهم 
المخالفة وقت وقوع المخالفة أيهما أعلى كل من خالف 
أي نص وارد في الفصل السابع من هذا القانون في شأن 
االستحواذ وحماية حقوق األقلية. 
مادة )124( 
يعاقب بالحبس مدة ال تتجاوز خمس سنوات وبغرامة 
ال تقل عن مبلغ خمسة آالف دينار وال تجاوز مبلغ 
خمسين ألف دينار أو بإحدى هاتين العقوبتين كل شخص 
ثبت أن لديه مصلحة غير معلنة شجع او أوصى بشكل 
علني على شراء او بيع ورقة مالية معينة وتعني 
المصلحة غير المعلنة أي عمولة خفية او عائد مادي أو 
هبة أو هدية من مصدر أو وسيط او متداول او مستشار 
أو وكيل اكتتاب لها عالقة بالورقة المالية. 
مادة )125( 
يعاقب بغرامة ال تقل عن خمسة آالف دينار وال 
تتجاوز خمسين ألف دينار كل شخص ادعى بأن الهيئة 
قامت باتخاذ أي إجراء او قرار لم تقم باتخاذه في الواقع. 
مادة )126( 
يعاقب بغرامة ال تقل عن خمسة آالف دينار وال 
تتجاوز خمسين ألف دينار كل من: 
1. زاول نشاطا أو مهنة معينة دون الحصول على 
التر اخيص من الهيئة وفقا ألحكام هذا القانون. 
2. قام بأي طرح عام أو أي معاملة أخرى بالمخالفة 
ألحكام هذا القانون أو الئحته التنفيذية. 
3. امتنع أو تأخر عمدا عن تقديم أي تقرير دوري أو 
مستند إلى الهيئة يوجب هذا القانون تقديمه. 
كما يجوز أيضا الحكم بحرمانه لفترة مؤقتة من مزاولة 
اي نشاط قام بمزاولته دون ترخيص او حرمانه من 
الدخول في أي معاملة أو صفقة يتطلب القانون تسجيلها. 29 

مادة )127( 
يعاقب بغرامة ال تقل عن خمسة آالف دينار وال 
تجاوز خمسين ألف دينار كل من ارتكب فعال من شأنه 
اعاقة تحقيقات او اي نشاط رقابي للهيئة او لموظفيها، 
وتعد األفعال التالية من األفعال المعيقة لعمل الهيئة: 
1. عدم تمكين موظفي الهيئة من االطالع على أي 
بيانات أو معلومات ترى الهيئة أهمية االطالع 
عليها. 
2. عدم االلتزام بأي قرار نهائي صادر عن مجلس 
التأديب في الهيئة. 
مادة )128( 
في جميع األحوال يحكم على الجاني فضال عن 
العقوبة األصلية برد قيمة المنفعة المالية التي حققها او 
قيمة الخسائر التي تم تجنبها نتيجة ارتكابه فعال مخالفا 
ألحكام هذا القانون. 
مادة )129( 
يجوز للمحكمة إصدار أمر ضد كل من ثبتت إدانته 
بأي من الجرائم المنصوص عليها في هذا القانون 
بحرمانه حرمانا مؤقتا أو دائما من العمل كعضو مجلس 
ادارة او عضو منتدب او مدير تنفيذي في شركة مساهمة 
او ممارسة مهنته او أي مهنة مشابهة ويكون الحرمان 
وجوبياً في حل العود. 
مادة )131( 
يجوز لمحكمة سوق المال النزول بالحد األدنى لعقوبة 
الحبس التي يقضى بها في الجرائم المنصوص عليها في 
هذا الشأن، دون التقيد بحكم الفقرة الثانية من المادة 83 
من قانون الجزاء. 
كما يجوز لها أن تأمر بوقف تنفيذ الحكم في األحوال 
المنصوص عليها في المادة 82 من قانون الجزاء أيا 
كانت العقوبة المقضي بها. 
مادة )131( 
يجوز للهيئة، في أي مرحلة من مراحل الدعوى 
لى أن يصدر فيها حكم بات، عرض الصل

الج ازئية وا ح أو 
القبول به مع أي شخص ارتكب إحدى الجرائم 
المنصوص عليها في هذا القانون وذلك مقابل أداء مبلغ 
ال يقل عن الحد األدنى للغرامة المقررة وال يزيد عن حدها 
األقصى، ويشترط للصلح في الجرائم المنصوص عليها 
في المواد 127 ،126 ،124 ،122 إضافة إلى دفع 
المقابل المشار اليه رد قيمة أي منفعة محققة أو خسائر 
 . ً
تم تجنبها، واال يكون المتهم عائدا
وتحدد الهيئة المهلة التي يجب خاللها على المتهم 
استيفاء شروط الصلح طبقا للقواعد المتقدمة، وفي حال 
اتمام الصلح تنقضي الدعوى الجزائية. 
مادة )132( 
يجوز للنائب العام بقرار منه او بناء على طلب من 
الهيئة او جهة العمل، اذا تطلبت مصلحة التحقيق أن 
يوقف عن العمل او الوظيفة او مزاولة المهنة بصفة 
مؤقتة كل من باشرت النيابة التحقيق معه في جريمة من 
الجرائم المنصوص عليها في هذا القانون. ويوقف عن 
العمل بقوة القانون كل من تمت إحالته الى المحكمة 
الجزائية، على أن يجوز للمحكمة ان تأمر أثناء إجراءات 30 

المحاكمة بخالف ذلك، بناء على طلب صاحب المصلحة 
أو من تلقاء نفسها. 
مادة )133( 
للنائب العام إذا تجمعت لديه دالئل كافية بالنسبة 
لشخص او مجموعة من األشخاص على انه ارتكب فعال 
من األفعال المجرمة طبقا لهذا القانون، أو بناء على 
طلب من الهيئة أو من تفوضه، أن يأمر بمنعه من السفر 
 دارتها وكذلك اتخاذ كل اإلج ارءات 
والتصرف في أمواله وا
التحفظية في هذا الشأن وذلك بالنسبة لألموال التي تحت 
يد المتهم أو يد غيره كلها او بعضها دون ان يخل ذلك 
بحق الهيئة او من تكون له مصلحة، في اتخاذ كافة 
االجراءات القضائية التحفظية. 
ويجوز للنائب العام اتخاذ ذات اإلجراءات بالنسبة 
ألموال أوالد المتهم القصر أو زوجه. 
ويجوز التظلم من هذا القرار أمام المحكمة المختصة 
خالل عشرين يوما من تاريخ إصداره. 
مادة )134( 
على النائب العام اتخاذ قرار بشأن طلب الهيئة 
المنصوص عليه في المادة السابقة خالل أربع وعشرين 
ساعة من وقت تقديمه. وفي حال رفض الطلب يجب أن 
يكون الرفض مسببا، ويجوز للهيئة التظلم خالل خمسة 
عشر يوما من قرار النائب العام امام المحكمة المختصة. 
وعلى المحكمة أن تفصل في هذا التظلم على وجه 
السرعة. 
مادة )135( 
ال يجوز أن تتعدى قيمة االموال المتحفظ عليها قيمة 
اقصى عقوبة مالية يمكن توقيعها على المتهم، وللنائب 
العام أو المحكمة االستعانة بالهيئة في تقدير قيمة المنفعة 
التي حصل عليها المتهم. 
مادة )136( 
يجوز للنائب العام أو المحكمة بناء على طلب من 
الهيئة او من كل ذي مصلحة رفع االجراءات التحفظية 
إذا ما قدم المتهم الضمانات الكافية التي تقبل بها الهيئة 
او المحكمة. 
مادة )137( 
في حالة منع المتهم من إدارة أمواله، على النائب 
العام أن يعين مديرا إلدارة األموال التي تم المنع من 
إدارتها بناء على ترشيح من الهيئة والتي تحدد ببيان منها 
واجبات وصالحيات وضوابط عمل هذا المدير. 
ثالثا - المخالفات والتأديب 
مادة )138( 
ال يحول تقديم البالغ ومباشرة النيابة العامة التحقيق 
قامة الدعوى الج ازئية دون حق الهي

وا ئة في مباشرة 
المساءلة التأديبية. ويجوز للمجلس التأديبي ان يرجئ 
البت في المساءلة التأديبية حتى يتم الفصل في الدعوى 
الجزائية. وفي جميع األحوال يكون الحكم الجزائي ملزما 
للكافة. 31 

مادة )139( 
تعد مخالفة كل فعل يخالف أحكام هذا القانون أو أي 
نظام أو الئحة أو قرار أو تعليمات صادرة عن الهيئة. 
مادة )141( 
ينشأ مجلس تأديب أو اكثر في الهيئة يشكل من ثالثة 
أعضاء برئاسة قاض يندبه مجلس القضاء االعلى 
وعضوين من ذوي الخبرة في الشؤون المالية واالقتصادية 
والقانونية. وتكون مدة العضوية في مجلس التأديب ثالث 
سنوات قابلة للتجديد. ويتولى المجلس النظر في األمور 
اآلتية: 
1. الفصل في المساءلة التأديبية المحالة إليه 
والمرفوعة من الهيئة والمتعلقة بمخالفة أحكام هذا 
القانون أو الالئحة أو أي قرارات أو تعليمات 
صادرة بموجبه. 
2. الفصل في التظلمات المرفوعة عن قرارات 
البورصة ولجنة النظر في المخالفات فيها. ويعتبر 
مجلس التأديب في الهيئة عند نظر التظلمات في 
قرارات تلك اللجنة بمثابة هيئة استئنافية ويكون 
فصله فيها نهائياً . 
 ج ارءات عمل 
تحدد الالئحة التنفيذية نظام وقواعد وا
 عالنها لذوي 
مجلس التأديب وكيفية إصدار ق ار ارته وا
الشأن. 
مادة )141( 
يحظر على أي عضو في مجلس التأديب أثناء توليه 
مهام عمله أن تكون له اي مصلحة سواء بشكل مباشر او 
غير مباشر مع اي جهة خاضعة ألحكام هذا القانون او 
يكون حليفا لها. 
مادة )142( 
تتولى اإلدارة القانونية بالهيئة مهمة التحقيق االداري 
في المخالفات الواردة في هذا القانون والئحته والمحالة 
اليها من الهيئة. وللمحقق وبهدف ممارسة مهمة التحقيق 
وأداء عمله الصالحيات التالية: 
1. حق طلب أي بيانات أو مستندات أو وثائق من 
أي جهة حكومية أو جهة ذات شأن بنشاط 
الهيئة. 
2. حق سماع شهادة الشهود. 
3. استدعاء أو طلب حضور كل من يرى ضرورة 
سماع أقواله. 
4. حق االنتقال ومراجعة أي سجل أو بيانات لدى 
أي جهة حكومية أو جهة ذات شأن بنشاط 
الهيئة. 
مادة )143( 
إذا ما أظهرت التحقيقات وجود أدلة على اتيان 
المخالفة جاز للهيئة احالة المخالفة الى مجلس التأديب 
وفق القواعد واإلجراءات التي تحددها الالئحة التنفيذية، 
ويجوز للهيئة التنبيه على المخالف بالتوقف عن ارتكاب 
المخالفة مع التعهد بعدم تك اررها مستقبالً . 
مادة )144( 
ألي شخص يتم التحقيق معه أو يمثل أمام مجلس 
التأديب الحق الكامل في الدفاع عن نفسه، وله أن يوكل 
محام للدفاع عنه. 32 

مادة )145( 
يتعين إعالن المشكو في حقه بالوقائع المنسوبة اليه 
وأسانيدها وموعد جلسة التحقيق معه وذلك قبل سبعة أيام 
عمل على األقل من تاريخ وساعة التحقيق المحدد، على 
أن تحدد الالئحة التنفيذية طريقة ومواعيد اإلعالن 
 ج ارءاته
وا . 
مادة )146( 
لمجلس التأديب بعد التحقق من المخالفة أن يوقع أي 
من الجزاءات التالية: 
1. التنبيه على المخالف بالتوقف عن ارتكاب 
المخالفة. 
2. اإلنذار. 
3. إخضاع المخالف لمزيد من الرقابة. 
4. إلزام المخالف بإعادة اجتياز االختبارات التأهيلية. 
5. الوقف عن العمل أو مزاولة المهنة لمدة ال تجاوز 
سنة. 
6. الوقف عن مزاولة العمل أو المهنة بشكل نهائي. 
7. وقف الترخيص لمدة ال تجاوز ستة أشهر. 
8. إلغاء الترخيص. 
9. فرض قيود على نشاط أو أنشطة المخالف وتحدد 
الالئحة التنفيذية هذه القيود. 
11. إلغاء المعامالت ذات العالقة بالمخالفة وما ترتب 
عليها من آثار مع عدم اإلضرار بحقوق الغير 
حسن النية. 
11. إلغاء أي تصويت من صاحبه أو توكيل أو 
تفويض يتم الحصول عليه وذلك بالمخالفة ألحكام 
هذا القانون. 
12. طلب إيقاف أو إلغاء أي عرض استحواذ أو 
صفقات شراء خارج نطاق عرض االستحواذ وذلك 
بالمخالفة ألحكام الفصل السابع من هذا القانون 
أو أي نص يتصل به في الالئحة التنفيذية. 
13. حظر ممارسة حق التصويت لمدة ال تزيد عن 
ثالث سنوات لمساهم امتنع عن تقديم أي بيان أو 
قدم بيانا ناقصا أو مخالفاً للحقيقة وذلك بالمخالفة 
ألحكام هذا القانون أو اللوائح الصادرة بموجبه. 
14. إصدار أمر لكل شخص أو مجموعة حصلت 
على ملكية تتعدى 31% من قيمة األوراق المالية 
المتداولة لشركة مدرجة تلزمه بتقديم عرض 
بالشراء لكافة األسهم المتداولة المت حالته 

بقية وا
للمحكمة المختصة في حالة عدم االلتزام. 
15. تعليق نفاذ نشرة سارية طبقاً ألحكام هذا القانون. 
16. وقف تداول ورقة مالية لفترة محدودة، أو تعليق أو 
إلغاء قرار إدراج ورقة مالية قبل نفاذه. 
17. عزل مدير أو أمين استثمار نظام استثمار 
جماعي فشل في تنفيذ المسؤوليات المنصوص 
عليها في هذا القانون أو الالئحة. 
مادة )147( 
يجوز لكل من صدر بحقه جزاء من الجزاءات 
المنصوص عليها في هذا القانون التظلم منه كتابة لدى 
الهيئة خالل خمسة عشر يوما من تاريخ اخطاره كتابة 
بالقرار، ويعتبر قرار الهيئة برفض التظلم نهائيا ويجوز 
الطعن فيه أمام المحكمة المختصة، ويعتبر عدم الرد على 
التظلم خالل شهر من تاريخ تقديمه بمثابة رفض له. 33 

اربعا ا - تسوية المنازعات بالتحكيم 
مادة )148( 
يجوز تسوية المنازعات الناشئة عن االلتزامات المقررة 
في هذا القانون او اي قانون آخر إذا تعلقت بمعامالت 
سوق المال عن طريق نظام التحكيم، وذلك وفقا للنظام 
الخاص بالتحكيم الذي تضعه الهيئة. 
الفصل الثاني عشر 
أحكام عامة 
مادة )149( 
يجوز للهيئة القيام بتبادل المعلومات والمستندات 
المتعلقة بالمخالفات في امور األوراق المالية بين الهيئة 
و بين الهيئات المقابلة في الدول االخرى، وذلك وفقا لما 
تقدره الهيئة في كل حالة على حدة وما تقتضيه المصلحة 
العامة شريطة تطبيق مبدأ المعاملة بالمثل. 
مادة )151( 
تتمتع كل البيانات والمعلومات المتعلقة بعمل الهيئة 
بالسرية، وال يجوز الكشف عنها إال بموافقة الهيئة او 
بموجب أمر من القاضي. 
 كما تتمتع بيانات ومعلومات األشخاص المرخص لهم 
والمتعاملين في سوق األوراق المالية بالحماية المقررة 
للبيانات الشخصية والسرية، وال يجوز الكشف عنها إال 
في االحوال التي يجيزها القانون او بموجب امر من 
القاضي. 
الفصل الثالث عشر 
أحكام انتقالية 
مادة )151( 
يصدر مرسوم بتسمية أعضاء مجلس المفوضين 
خالل ثالثة أشهر من تاريخ إصدار هذا القانون. 
مادة )152( 
على الهيئة أن تصدر الالئحة التنفيذية لهذا القانون 
خالل ستة أشهر من تاريخ صدور مرسوم تسمية مجلس 
المفوضين وتنشر في الجريدة الرسمية. 
مادة )153( 
استثناء من أحكام المادة 164 تسري بشأن تسوية 
المنازعات الناشئة على تطبيق هذا القانون بطريق التحكيم 
األحكام الواردة بالقرار رقم 2 لسنة 1984 بإنشاء لجنة 
التحكيم والقواعد واإلجراءات المتبعة امامها الى حين 
اصدار الهيئة نظاماً للتحكيم. 
مادة )154( 
بموجب أحكام هذا القانون يعتبر سوق الكويت لألوراق 
المالية الحالي بورصة اوراق مالية مرخصة، وعليه ترتيب 
اوضاعه وفقا الحكام هذا القانون والئحته التنفيذية وبشكل 
خاص تلك المتعلقة بشروط وضوابط الترخيص وذلك 34 

خالل سنة من تاريخ نشر الالئحة التنفيذية في الجريدة 
الرسمية. 
وتكون جميع القرارات والتعليمات واألنظمة الداخلية 
لسوق الكويت لألوراق المالية سارية المفعول الى حين 
الغائها او تعديلها من قبل الهيئة وفقا الحكام هذا القانون 
والئحته التنفيذية. 
مادة )155( 
تنتقل المهام الرقابية المقررة في هذا القانون الى الهيئة 
خالل ستة اشهر من تاريخ نشر الالئحة التنفيذية، وينتهي 
بذلك عمل لجنة سوق الكويت لألوراق المالية في جانبه 
الرقابي، وال يجوز للبورصة التي حلت محل السوق وال 
للجنة السوق بعد هذا التاريخ مباشرة اي اختصاصات 
قررها هذا القانون للهيئة. 
مادة )156( 
تؤول إلى الهيئة كامل األصول المادية والمعنوية 
لسوق الكويت لألوراق المالية عند صدور هذا القانون. 
وتستمر لجنة السوق في ادارتها الى حين تولي الهيئة 
مهام االدارة. 
وتقوم الهيئة خالل السنة األولى من سريان القانون 
بتكليف لجنة استشارية لتقييم األصول المادية والمعنوية 
لسوق الكويت لألوراق المالية وتحديد ما يؤول منها للهيئة 
وما يبقى منها للبو رصة. على ان تفوض الهيئة كل من 
البورصة ولجنة السوق بإدارة هذه االصول والقيام بالمهام 
االدارية والمالية التي يقتضيها سير مرفق البورصة خالل 
الفترة االنتقالية. 
مادة )157( 
دون إخالل باألوضاع الوظيفية المقررة لموظفي سوق 
الكويت لألوراق المالية في تاريخ العمل بهذا القانون، 
يستمر هؤالء الموظفون في العمل لدي الهيئة بذات 
الحقوق والواجبات القائمة في ذلك التاريخ ويتم تسوية 
ودفع مكافآتهم عن فترة عملهم السابقة بمعرفة سوق 
الكويت لألوراق المالية، وتلتزم الهيئة بإعادة تأهيل 
وتسوية أوضاع موظفي سوق الكويت لألوراق المالية وفق 
مقتضيات العمل بهذا القانون والئحته التنفيذية. 
وتحدد نسبة توظيف الكويتيين بحيث ال تقل نسبتهم 
عن 75% من إجمالي عدد العاملين في هيئة سوق المال 
وبورصات األوراق المالية ووكاالت المقاصة. 
مادة )158( 
بموجب أحكام هذا القانون تعتبر الشركة الكويتية 
للمقاصة وكالة مقاصة مرخصة، وعلى الشركة توفيق 
اوضاعها وفقا ألحكام هذا القانون والئحته التنفيذية خالل 
سنة من تاريخ نشر الالئحة التنفيذية. 
مادة )159( 
بموجب أحكام هذا القانون يعتبر الوسيط المالي 
المرخص له في سوق الكويت لألوراق المالية وسيطا ماليا 
مرخصا له في البورصة، وعلى الوسيط ترتيب أوضاعه 
وفقا ألحكام هذا القانون والئحته التنفيذية خالل ستة أشهر 
من تاريخ نشر الالئحة التنفيذية. 35 

مادة )161( 
بموجب أحكام هذا القانون تعتبر جميع االوراق المالية 
المدرجة في سوق الكويت لألوراق المالية مدرجة في 
البورصة. 
مادة )161( 
تعتبر الصناديق االستثمارية المصرح لها بموجب 
المرسوم بقانون رقم 31 لسنة 1991 مرخصا لها بموجب 
احكام هذا القانون والئحته التنفيذية، وعليها ترتيب 
اوضاعها وفقا ألحكام هذا القانون والئحته التنفيذية خالل 
ستة اشهر من تاريخ نشر الالئحة التنفيذية. 
مادة )162( 
تعتبر شركات االستثمار المسجلة لدى بنك الكويت 
المركزي والتي تزاول نشاط ادارة اموال الغير والمرخص 
محافظ استثمارية مرخصاً بإدارة انظمة لها بإدارة لها 
استثمار جماعي بموجب احكام هذا القانون والئحته 
التنفيذية وعليها ترتيب اوضاعها وفقا ألحكام هذا القانون 
والئحته التنفيذية خالل سنة من تاريخ نشر الالئحة 
التنفيذية. 
مادة )163( 
بعد انتهاء المراحل االنتقالية المشار اليها في هذا 
القانون يلغى العمل بالقوانين ومراسيم القوانين والمراسيم 
التالية: 
1. المرسوم الصادر بتاريخ 14 أغسطس 1983 
بتنظيم سوق الكويت لألوراق المالية. 
2. المرسوم الصادر بتنظيم عمليات تداول األوراق 
المالية وغرفة المقاصة في سوق الكويت لألوراق 
المالية المؤرخ في تاريخ 27 ديسمبر 1986. 
3. القانون رقم 12 لسنة 1998 في شأن الترخيص 
إلنشاء شركات اإلجارة واالستثمار. 
4. المادة )1( والمادة )2( والمواد )6( إلى )13( من 
المرسوم بقانون رقم 31 لسنة 1991 في شأن 
نشاء صناديق

تنظيم تداول األو ارق المالية وا 
االستثمار، وتعديل المادتين )5( ،)3( بحيث 
تنتقل مسؤوليات وزارة التجارة والصناعة الخاصة 
بهذه المواد إلى الهيئة. 
5. القانون رقم 2 لسنة 1999 بشأن اإلعالن عن 
المصالح في أسهم الشركات المساهمة. 
مادة )164( 
يعتبر هذا القانون، قانونا خاصا كما تعتبر أحكامه 
أحكاما خاصة، ويلغى كل نص في قانون عام أو خاص 
يتعارض مع أحكامه. 
مادة )165( 
على رئيس مجلس الوزراء تنفيذ هذا القانون، وينشر 
في الجريدة الرسمية. 
أمير دولة الكويت 
صباح األحمد الجابر الصباح 
صدر بقصر السيف في: 7 ربيع األول 1431 هو 
الموافق: 21 فبراير 2111 م 

المصدر
http://www.kuwaitcma.org/upload/cmak2_212.pdf

----------

